# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  (11/22) Republican Debate On Natl Security - Heritage Foundation & AEI - OFFICIAL Thread

## Matt Collins

This is the _OFFICIAL_ thread for the AEI Heritage Foundation debate on Tuesday night 11/22 regarding national security:

http://www.heritage.org/Multimedia/Video/2011/11/Republican-Debate-on-National-Security-and-Defense

http://www.heritage.org/Research/Reports/2011/10/National-Security-Debate-Moves-to-Nov-22


It is my understanding that Wolf Blizter will be the moderator.

----------


## bluesc

Seriously?

----------


## AuH20

They should cancel this.

----------


## Matthew Zak

Imagine the judge moderating one of these debates. He'd probably kamakazi his career to pimp Ron Paul.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

Does anyone know where to get tickets to this debate?

----------


## iamse7en

The uproar over the 89 seconds is a two-edged sword. I have a feeling Ron will get more time this go-around, but they'll do what they can to paint him as the terrorist-pandering kook. Ron is right, we all know he is, even the experts know he is, but the general public is so blinded by the military-banking-media cartel, that they'll continue to hate a constitutional foreign policy of freedom.

----------


## bluesc

> They should cancel this.



Why do you still post in Ron Paul threads? Ron impressed me at the last foreign policy debate in his 89 seconds, and he will do well here.

----------


## AuH20

> Why do you still post in Ron Paul threads? Ron impressed me at the last foreign policy debate in his 89 seconds, and he will do well here.


Why have a debate solely on national security? And it's being sponsored by AEI?

----------


## AuH20

Ron shouldn't even attend. I call bull$#@!. There is nothing to be gained in an environment where you're going to be ambushed and pummeled unfairly. 




> Some AEI scholars are considered to be some of the leading architects of the second Bush administration's public policy.[6] More than twenty AEI scholars and fellows served either in a Bush administration policy post or on one of the government's many panels and commissions. Among the prominent former government officials now affiliated with AEI are former U.S. ambassador to the U.N. John Bolton, now an AEI senior fellow; former chairman of the National Endowment for the Humanities; Lynne Cheney, a longtime AEI senior fellow; former House Speaker Newt Gingrich, now an AEI senior fellow; former Dutch member of parliament Ayaan Hirsi Ali, an AEI visiting fellow; and former deputy secretary of defense Paul Wolfowitz, now an AEI visiting scholar. Other prominent individuals affiliated with AEI include Kevin Hassett, Frederick W. Kagan, Leon Kass, Charles Murray, Michael Novak, Norman J. Ornstein, Richard Perle, Radek Sikorski, Christina Hoff Sommers, and Peter J. Wallison.[7]

----------


## bluesc

> Why have a debate solely on national security? And it's being sponsored by AEI?


They already had one, and Ron did well. As long as he uses the panama canal answer, he should be fine.

----------


## V3n

He's running ads on National Security, why wouldn't he be there?




And if they black him out - that's another $1 mil in angry donations!

----------


## HeyArchie

MFW when the debate is 5 days away and the thread was started today:

----------


## WilliamC

> The uproar over the 89 seconds is a two-edged sword. I have a feeling Ron will get more time this go-around, but they'll do what they can to paint him as the terrorist-pandering kook. Ron is right, we all know he is, even the experts know he is, but the general public is so blinded by the military-banking-media cartel, that they'll continue to hate a constitutional foreign policy of freedom.


All Ron needs to do is say that he's the only candidate who knows the difference having the strongest national defense in the world versus being the largest military offensive power in the world, since it is far more rational not to mention easier and more moral to advocate peace through strength, not peace through aggression. 

Unfortunately too many make too much money, and/or enjoy some visceral enjoyment from watching war and violence, and even some of those that don't are willing to lie about it.

Ron Paul just needs to be courageous enough to call war for profits sake evil, and those who support it either ignorant or also evil. There is no nation nor possible coalition of nations that could possibly mount an invasion or external conquest of the USA, only if we are stupid enough to spend ourselves and bomb others into oblivion will we bring about our own demise.

----------


## Matt Collins

Does anyone know the official Twitter Hashtag?

----------


## tsai3904

> Does anyone know the official Twitter Hashtag?


#CNNDebate

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...curity-debate/

----------


## mwkaufman

Important note on the hosts: the Heritage Foundation is best known to me as the originator of the health care individual mandate and the American Enterprise Institute is best known to me as the neoconservative foreign policy think tank of the GOP. If they control who gets in the audience, Paul could get booed badly, and if they control the questions there could be another Blitzer question like his famous, "Are you saying that society should just let him die?" Although maybe it will be more along the lines of let Israel die.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

$64,000 question, "Will the TPTB whisper in Wolf's ear not to ask Ron Paul that question or "It's setup time, ask Ron this question"

http://yfrog.com/kg4l1loj

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

#CNNdebate


> wolfblitzercnn   Wolf Blitzer                                                   
>             Rehearsing #*CNNDebate* at historic Constitution Hall in DC.  Suggested Q's? Tues 8PM ET yfrog.com/kg4l1loj





> Heritage   Heritage Foundation                                                       
> 
>                 Six hours until the GOP foreign policy debate on @*CNN*! Visit us on Facebook for an ongoing conversation at 8pmET! herit.ag/akW
> 12 minutes ago 
> 
>  
> Heritage   Heritage Foundation                                                       
> 
> *POLL: Which foreign policy statement is MOST important?* Click to take our poll & watch the #*cnndebate* tonight at 8pmET! herit.ag/fnx
> 20 minutes ago


*Heritage Foundation FB POLL:*  h xxps://www.facebook.com/heritagefoundation/posts/10150415993259481

----------


## asurfaholic

What a $#@! ass poll that cnn put up....

5 options, all of them pro war. We are in for a rough ride tonight.... gonna invest in some big boy drinks so I can watch it.

----------


## jkob

It's going to be ugly but Ron will be the lone voice of sanity up there and I'm confident that most viewers will feel the same.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

The Coordinated NEOCONs and WARMONGERS continue their Day Parade Prior to the Debate. If they're this calculating, I hope we have a lot of supporters in the Audience... I have a feeling we are in for a long night with this rigged-conspired Heritage/AEI Propaganda show




> HFACrepublicans   Foreign Affairs Comm                                                   
> 
>             Chairman @*RosLehtinen* Discusses Foreign Policy Issues with @*Heritage* Foundation 1.usa.gov/rMJLi4 #*tcot* #*gop*
> 
> 3 minutes ago 
>                                                                                                               Retweeted by *Heritage*


How about the timing of all the foreign actions today? Coincidence? Obama files EXECUTIVE ORDER for more sanctions against Iran, this time Petroluem Products...

They Timothy Geithner and Hillary Clinton have a joint propaganda press release for possible sanction of shutting down the Central Bank of Iran, the exception not to take this action, was because the Rothchilds are afraid it would take down the counterfeited FIAT paper Central Banks globally.

Ambassador to the UN Susan Rice and dozens of globalist landing in Libya today, and broadcasting continuously on social media today about intervention and saving lives. No mention of the 50,000+ killed, more wounded, rape, pillaging, assassinations, etc.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

//

----------


## Matt Collins

Just over an hour away!

----------


## Eryxis

Thank god the official thread is up!

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Ron needs to change the game to get the rest off their rah rah talking points.

1. Iran .. be a policy wonk vs an idealist on this one: (A) bombing Iran would but thousands of Israeli and american lives at risk by Hezbola's new war in Lebanon that would surely start. Iran could mine the Strait of Hormuz and skyrocket gas prices. Lastly, we would have to occupy that huge country for many years, seach for WMD's (if any exist) and nation build. By the way, we're broke.

... It ain't pretty when you really discuss it and that's why Israel hasn't.

2. We have 175,000 troops in Germany, Japan, Korea, and Italy and they pay 2-3% of their own GDP on defense.

3. South Korea has 54 Times the GDP of the North, but we've had 30,000 troops on the DMZ since Ron was in high school.

4. Gingrich flipped flopped on Libya saying we should invade, then after Obama did, he said he wouldn't have. Which one is it?

5. Does Herman Cain't still believe we have the Taliban in Libya?

6. The Pentagon can't account for $2.3 trillion dollars or 25% of their annual budget. Why can't we audit the Pentagon?

7. Why on earth is the President send 2,500 Marines to Australia? Rampaging Kangaroos? They don't have men who can shoot straight?

8. Go to Congress, declare it, Fight it, win it, get it over with (the lingering wars are not very popular) this is a powerful statement.

"I don't believe we should have to spend one more dollar of defense than it takes to properly defend the country" - Esinhower 


Last edited by HarryBrowneLives; Today at 05:47 PM.

----------


## ZanZibar

Everyone notice how CNN is hyping Gingrich?

----------


## devil21

> Thank god the official thread is up!


We have an official thread and a semi-official thread.  Where's the unofficial thread?

----------


## COpatriot

Huge debate tonight. They are going to come after Ron and comer after him hard. That or ignore him. Engage the warmongering neocons!

----------


## Johncjackson

I guess I missed the time when Wesley Clark was a 2008 Republican Presidential contender.

----------


## rprprs

> Important note on the hosts: the Heritage Foundation is best known to me as the originator of the health care individual mandate and the American Enterprise Institute is best known to me as the neoconservative foreign policy think tank of the GOP. If they control who gets in the audience, Paul could get booed badly, and if they control the questions there could be another Blitzer question like his famous, "Are you saying that society should just let him die?" Although maybe it will be more along the lines of let Israel die.


Yep, I don't know if it will come from Wolf or one of the other candidates, but, undoubtedly, there will be an attemp to paint Ron as wanting to play footsie with Ahmadinejad...and, by extention, as a foe of Isreal.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> We have an official thread and a semi-official thread.  Where's the unofficial thread?


Where's the Special Edition thread with Bonus Features?

----------


## Feelgood

I wanna slap Erin.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

live stream link anyone?

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## Tunink

http://livestation.me/2011/cnn/

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1

----------


## _b_

try this:  hxxp://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1

----------


## tfurrh

lady's jaw just dropped when he mentioned Ron Paul

----------


## paulpwns

cnn.com/live

----------


## Oddone

Said Ron Paul 'might' be sticking around, but it would be Romney vs Someone else.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> STREAM anyone?!?


Umm www.cnn.com

----------


## trey4sports

old dude just called Ron Paul "top tier" with gingrich and romney! then the stupid chick said "yeah, he could mount a good 3rd party spoiler candidacy"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I hope the staff velcro'd Ron's jacket to the back of his shirt collar, so it gives a crisp fitted look and not looking like a wet drape.

Please Ron minimize the "AND DAH's", "BUT AH's", and "Welllllllll's" Use a pause instead if you have difficulty.

Everyone, keep sending your emails and tweet questions into #CNNdebate

----------


## Xelaetaks

Ahhhh

----------


## Xenliad

> lady's jaw just dropped when he mentioned Ron Paul


That was great!

----------


## cornell

Pre-Debate commentary: "First tier with Romney, Gingrich, and Ron Paul"

----------


## trey4sports

> lady's jaw just dropped when he mentioned Ron Paul


yeah. LITERALLY~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rprprs

and already, third party mention before it even started...ugh!

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

> lady's jaw just dropped when he mentioned Ron Paul


I know and then she says "third party!"

----------


## SchleckBros

> lady's jaw just dropped when he mentioned Ron Paul


i lold

----------


## Xelaetaks

Twitter tag #CNNDEBATE

----------


## freefromchains

> old dude just called Ron Paul "top tier" with gingrich and romney! then the stupid chick said "yeah, he could mount a good 3rd party spoiler candidacy"


Yup. That was awesome of the guy. He said the top tier is Romney, Gingrich, and Paul. She seemed offended. That froze her. She tried to interject with Cain....and then say Paul is a 3rd party candidate. 

I think that guy may be looking for a new job soon . The way she reacted, the guy might have well said the F-Bomb.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

"Ron Paul might stick around by South Carolina, but it will be Mitt Romney vs's someone else"......Yeah it will be Ron Paul!

----------


## eleganz

its showtime!

----------


## Fermli

> Pre-Debate commentary: "First tier with Romney, Gingrich, and Ron Paul"


this will probably be the best Paul moment in the first 30 min since he won't get a question until then.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Let's go let's go!

----------


## FreeTraveler

That was a money quote in the opening. "We should only go to war when the American People want to go to war"

----------


## Patrick Henry

This is most likely going to be a complete and total joke.

----------


## pacu44

> Everyone notice how CNN is hyping Gingrich?


CNN? Its all over Yahoo, Fox, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS... Machine is on all cylinders hyping the Fannie and Freddie ho...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

THERE WE GO... First HIT PIECE... CNN Prerecorded INTRO's

Ron Paul the Anti-War Candidate, while everyone else's resumes are listed

Hey CNN Ron Paul Chairman Domestic Monetary Policy, Member Foreign Relations Committee, Physician, etc etc

FU CNN!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Bring it on Wolf!!!!

----------


## Ekrub

trey4sports, I literally was just thinking (last night) about changing my avatar to that EXACT picture (I just finished season three of breaking bad on netflix) It's funny to me because it kind of reminds me of the leprechaun drawing from the leprechaun news story in mobile alabama. Just thought I'd share lol.

----------


## Patrick Henry

I Imagine the crowd, being that this is DC, will not be overly enthusiastic with Paul. Hopefully I am wrong.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Right before they cut to the debate one of the puppet analysts said she could see Ron running third party

----------


## jsingh1022

I don't trust Wolf Blitzer and CNN... BUT, with the infamous CBS 89-second debacle I am hoping they will be fair to Ron Paul. They are innocent until proven guilty tonight.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

I want to hear the ROAR for Ron Paul!!!!

----------


## tfurrh

newt got booed

----------


## pauliticalfan

Mr. Speak-UH

----------


## ZanZibar

I keep hearing lots of boos in the audience lol

----------


## Rudeman

Damn was watching the pre-debate stuff the entire time no one mentioned Ron Paul, they were pimping Huntsman, even mentioned Santorum as potentially the next to rise. Then I leave the room to get something to drink and I miss the Ron Paul comment.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perry shoots Wolf.

----------


## cornell

What the hell is this, a wrestling match?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Did anyone hear a boo for Gingrich?

----------


## StudentForPaul08

HAHA @ The broken feed on TV

----------


## Xelaetaks

Omg mitt Romneys such a loser

----------


## pauliticalfan

FEED SHUTS OFF WHEN RON COMES ON WOW!

CNN playing with us LOL

Blacking us out.

----------


## green73

Nice swagger Ron

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

WTF? They cut the feed when Ron Paul came out!!

----------


## Fermli

did anyone else's screen just mess up on ron paul

----------


## doctor jones

This is going to be a $#@! storm, get ready, the most difficult debate to date is awaiting.

----------


## Ekrub

anybodies TV cut out when they announced ron?

----------


## jsingh1022

I can't believe they put drunk Rick Perry in front of Ron Paul. For $#@!s sake.

----------


## Xelaetaks

Ron Paul broke the tv feed lol

----------


## Rudeman

Ron Paul gets introduced and the feed gets f'd up. Did that happen to anyone else?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Oh God…the anthem again?

----------


## freefromchains

Why doesn't Ron wave like the other candidates? He kind of gave a halfhearted one quick wave.

----------


## phill4paul

Afforded him w/ good position. Mitt and Perry still center stage?

----------


## kahless

Ron comes out and immediately audio/video go out for 5 seconds.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Already know this is going to be a biased debate by the way they lined up the candidates.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

And they just purposely cut Ron's intro...

----------


## Patrick Henry

yep lol

----------


## jsingh1022

I am watching on CNN.com and the feed DID NOT cut off. However, Ron Paul got the loudest cheers - I wonder why they cut it off on TV??

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Oh God…the anthem again?


Every good conservatives proudest moment.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Candidates arranged by height...

----------


## eleganz

> anybodies TV cut out when they announced ron?


yup I got it too and saw the CNN logo so its not a broadcasting or streaming issue, its a technical issue on their part.

----------


## Xelaetaks

Frothy. I wanna smack that guys face off with a sledge hammer

----------


## Paulistinian

Ok so I wasn't the only one.... those sneaky mother $#@!ers at CNN...

----------


## RDM

> did anyone else's screen just mess up on ron paul


Yes, it did.

----------


## PursuePeace

crowd went crazy for paul then it sounded like someone turned my speakers down.

----------


## FreeTraveler

my tv didn't cut out.

----------


## kahless

Are they going to play baseball?

----------


## redmod79

Wow this singer sucks.

----------


## tfurrh

> anybodies TV cut out when they announced ron?


yup

----------


## garyallen59

> did anyone else's screen just mess up on ron paul


yeah the roar of the audience overpowered the equipment

----------


## fisharmor

Geez guys, put some sustain on the singer's mic!

----------


## RonPaulCult

I laughed my ass off when it went dark over Ron Paul.  I'm sure it was just a technical problem but man it was funny.

----------


## kahless

> my tv didn't cut out.


It went out with whatever feed Cablevision is using.

----------


## Simple

> lady's jaw just dropped when he mentioned Ron Paul


TUBE!!!  That was great.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Wolf looks like a wolf character from scooby-doo lol.

----------


## green73

I think it was Ron's huge aura that messed up the electronics.

----------


## Ekrub

ricky just got blacked out too. BOOYA RON KILLED IT!

----------


## anaconda

Solid opening statement.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Awesome intro!!!!

----------


## tfurrh

wow...no cheer for that. I kept waiting.

----------


## kahless

Went out again with Santorum but CNN logo was still visible so I would think everyone should have seen the blackout.

----------


## WIwarrior

Ron Paul!!!  YEAH!

----------


## Patrick Henry

That was a mighty fine opening statement from the good Dr.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Rick Perry strategy: Talk more about me and less about my policies.

----------


## llepard

Perry trouble at home?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perry tells us about his first date. What an idiot! Asking for votes. Romney's joke falls flat.

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul just crushed the opening statement

----------


## AlexG

Rick Perry this is a national security debate and he wants to introduce his wife?

----------


## anaconda

Bad joke by romney.

----------


## Xelaetaks

Romney plays the Barbie doll.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> I think it was Ron's huge aura that messed up the electronics.

----------


## fisharmor

Ricky, you never disappoint.

----------


## devil21

Didnt take long for Romney to lie about something.  His real name is WILLARD.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

999

----------


## anaconda

Art Project get off the stage.

----------


## WD-NY

does the online feed cut the audience out completely? 

Oh wait, heard some clapping after Romney! lol

----------


## bunklocoempire

is Obama debating today?

----------


## green73

> Perry tells us about his first date. What an idiot! Asking for votes. Romney's joke falls flat.


rep+

----------


## bronxboy10

Hey Mitt, your first name is Willard...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Didnt take long for Romney to lie about something.  His real name is WILLARD.


Yep, I noticed that too.

----------


## hillertexas

> Perry trouble at home?


lol...i thought the same thing.  work it out on your own time, Perry!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

From Ron's Facebook:




> If you see me tugging my ear tonight, I'm saying "hi" to my granddaughter at home in Texas.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Woah.. Bachmann looks like a clown lol.

----------


## fisharmor

Gingrich: My dad was in the infantry!  I get cred!

----------


## bunklocoempire

um, no newt -it's individual liberty

----------


## MsDoodahs

I listened to Ron's opening statement, was good, didn't listen to the others.

Gee, I hope Dr. Paul gets more than 90 seconds this time....

----------


## jumpyg1258

Ron should have mentioned that he gets more military donations than all of the other bums on stage combined.

----------


## green73

Is Ron the only vet?

----------


## pauliticalfan

We wanna get you home. Interesting.

----------


## anewvoice

This is much better when I mute the other candidates,

----------


## 1836

Wish Ron had mentioned his service.

----------


## anaconda

Bachmann can't seem to sound original somehow.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron needs to explain that he gets the most donations from active military.

----------


## fisharmor

Bachman is trying to be that racoon-eyed broomstick that stars on Castle.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Why does it always look like Bachmann is about to cry?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Gingrich: "The survival of the United States" What a moron, the national debt is the most pressing threat to our national security. Wars make sure of that.

----------


## 1836er

I think they were chanting "Newt" rather than booing him.

So Santorum says something that supposed to be clever,
Ron says something substantive,
and Rick Perry talks about... his marriage.
Mitt says something so unmemorable I already forgot it,
Cain gets caught by premature sentence ending disease again,
Newt talks lot without saying anything,
Michelle says "yeah troops,"
and Huntsman reminds us that he's a diplomat... sort of.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

KABUKI THEATER...

This pandering crap is so sicking... it's pandering to the 65+ and boob tube ignorant crowd.

----------


## kahless

> Woah.. Bachmann looks like a clown lol.


At least she is not wearing her Love Boat Captains uniform this time around.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Jon Huntsman is the wife in the marriage.

----------


## anaconda

Cmon Ron quote Ben Franklin.

----------


## Fermli

> Is Ron the only vet?


Perry is a vet.

----------


## tfurrh

This is pure propaganda.

----------


## pauliticalfan

PATRIOT ACT, wow...

----------


## bunklocoempire

toob or it didn't happen question dude

----------


## fisharmor

Oh jeez, we're starting out with the PATRIOT act.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

PATRIOT ACT imagine that...

They already said this terror plot in New York is BOGUS! But, how many of the ignorant believe these BS Artists

----------


## WIwarrior

Jeesh...this is going to be a joke of a debate. Like always.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Wow, this question...there is something so wrong with it...

----------


## 1836

Gingrich says a lot of words with shockingly little substance.

----------


## freefromchains

Ugh. That is such a loaded question. Why not just ask what is your opinion on the Patriot Act. I hate these loaded questions, that isn't debate, but framing. :@

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

ASK RON! Damn It!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Neocon propaganda...

----------


## Eryxis

Wow... right for the big ones.

----------


## PursuePeace

fearmongering.. oh yay!

----------


## llepard

Newt, fear monger

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Keep fearmongering, Newton.

LOL! I see some of us had the same insight there.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

You're not aware of any specific change it needs!? Are you KIDDING ME?

----------


## Fermli

strengthen patriot act? FU NEWT

----------


## 1836

Gingrich would STRENGTHEN the PATRIOT Act? Get em Ron.

----------


## Johncjackson

Is there ANY truth to the claim by Meese that the "Patriot Act has been instrumental" in stopping terrorism?

----------


## jax

Strengthen the patriot act????? Gingrich is done

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

What did he say? All I heard was blah. blah blah

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

RON!!!! Disagreement yeah!

----------


## phill4paul

Wow. Newt. Wow. Go Ron!

----------


## tfurrh

SPOT ON!

----------


## anewvoice

Newt looks constipated

----------


## PursuePeace

GO RON!!

----------


## 1836

GREAT answer Ron.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Perfect answer!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Paulbots in the house!

----------


## tfurrh

> SPOT ON!


SPOT MUTHA FUGGIN ON!

----------


## bunklocoempire

amen!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Wow, that was explosive!!!

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul just crushed that answer

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Now that is a debate!!!!

----------


## 1836

Goodness! Ron answered well.

----------


## PursuePeace

YES!  RON!!!

----------


## MsDoodahs

PERFECT rebuttal from Ron.  

Go ahead and advocate the police state, boys - treat ALL americans like criminals - go right on ahead.

I'm leaving anyway.

----------


## Orgoonian

WoW
Dr.Paul nailed it!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

here's the setup--- EVERYONE against Paul...

----------


## bluesc

Turning everyone against Ron. Let Newt respond without ANY mention of his name.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Frontrunner Ron Paul.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

OMG Bachmann…WTF? "I'm with the Constitution."

----------


## Matt Collins

From the greenroom:






(click images for larger pic)

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Way to slap him down, Dr. Paul!

----------


## AlexG

Wow they're giving Paul front runner status

----------


## green73

Statists always want to punish everybody for the crimes of one.

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL I like how Bachmann avoided the question completely.

----------


## llepard

This lady is a moron and fascist.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> here's the setup--- EVERYONE against Paul...


I couldn't agree more...

----------


## cornell

Are they going to make it 7 v 1?

Fine by me!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Jesus Christ, I'm not sure I can watch this freak show.

I'd prefer Obama to these warmongers - if they can't make war OUTSIDE the US, these $#@!ers will make war on Americans.

----------


## bunklocoempire

9-11 changed everything... yeah, man's nature is so different.  Idiot.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> here's the setup--- EVERYONE against Paul...


It's fine, Ron is a big boy!!! He can take on these statists!!!

----------


## jsingh1022

I would love it if they take the "Everyone vs Paul" angle. He needs to lime light that much. He will be able to defend himself

----------


## freefromchains

Perfect answer and rebuttal from Ron. That was epic. He just went up against the only other intelligent person in the field (not that newt is right) and handled him. Newt is a smart guy, just with horribly idiotic views. That was an awesome start. 

However, I just worry that the Republican sheep electorate support a police state .

----------


## anaconda

Newt had an effective come back for the sheeple.

----------


## phill4paul

Ron should get a rebuttal!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Huntsman = on our side (except for Iran)

----------


## kahless

Huntsman did not give an answer.  Blitzer should have pinned him down.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Are they going to make it 7 v 1?
> 
> Fine by me!


make it 700 vs 1 - Ron Paul is used to facing down BERNANKE.  These folks are mud puppies to him, flies to be swatted.

my worry: i could hear the crowd BAAAAA-ing during newts talk

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Let's all just fly naked...

----------


## bluesc

Give Ron a rebuttal.

----------


## blocks

RP got 127 seconds in the first exchange compared to 89 the whole last debate lol.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron should get a rebuttal to Romney's dumb answer.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh, Mitt is stepping in it now!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron gets a rebuttal!!!

----------


## Feelgood

Rebuttal!!!

----------


## fisharmor

Romney: TSA patdowns are not violations of civil liberties. All but said it out loud.

----------


## anewvoice

> Newt had an effective come back for the sheeple.


Yeah, he sold the police state well!   Glad to see Ron Paul call him out for it immediately, Newt looks angry about it all.  More Patriot Act?

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Oh, so Romney is for the police state too? Hmmm....let's see him flip flop on that in the next few minutes.

----------


## phill4paul

> Huntsman = on our side (except for Iran)


  Huntsman = blatant plagerism of Paul's position w/ ulterior agenda.

----------


## afwjam

no response for paul?

----------


## jumpyg1258

Umm you declare war on a nation, the congress hasn't done that yet Romney you dumb $#@!.

----------


## PursuePeace

Where's Ron Paul's rebuttal??

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Damn it Ron thats when you butt in!

----------


## fisharmor

Romney: Civil liberties violations are a tool we use in war.  All but said it out loud.

----------


## pauliticalfan

No response for Ron? What the hell.

----------


## bluesc

No $#@!ing rebuttal? They gave Newt one without a mention of his name.

----------


## kahless

Ron needs a rebuttal!

----------


## JoshS

> Romney: Civil liberties violations are a tool we use in war.  All but said it out loud.


then got claps for it. crazy.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Give Ron a rebuttal.


That would make turbulence interesting.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Hmmm...I wonder where Perry got the idea for privatizing the TSA?

----------


## MsDoodahs

These people scare me.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Rebuttals are for everyone except Ron...

E.E.R.

----------


## mac_hine

Perry's sweating. Get ready for some crazy.

----------


## pauliticalfan

So frustrating.

----------


## bluesc

> That would make turbulence interesting.


He's planning on going all-out, correct?

----------


## Feelgood

Here comes Israel!!!

----------


## WIwarrior

> These people scare me.


I was thinking the same thing.

----------


## fisharmor

Santorum: We should be trying to find the bomber, not the bomb.
WHAT. THE. $#@!.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Jesus Christ...

----------


## devil21

Ron's suit looks better tonite.

----------


## Feelgood

Lincoln?

----------


## minusbear

Newt and all the people like him believe Americans are guilty until proven innocent.

----------


## Johncjackson

> Umm you declare war on a nation, the congress hasn't done that yet Romney you dumb $#@!.


He also seems to be implying we somehow declared a war on ourselves.

----------


## braane

A terrorist isn't a specific target. Therefore you cannot declare war. Therefore the war argument doesn't make sense.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron should do his "If we are at war, make a declaration!"

----------


## phill4paul

When does the 'war' stop Frothy? Never?

----------


## BattleFlag1776

> Lincoln?


And the Confederates were terrorists?

----------


## bluesc

GO RON!

----------


## llepard

Yeah go Ron!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> A terrorist isn't a specific target. Therefore you cannot declare war. Therefore the war argument doesn't make sense.


You are thinking like Ron...

----------


## braane

> A terrorist isn't a specific target. Therefore you cannot declare war. Therefore the war argument doesn't make sense.


And then Ron Paul responded with that answer!! Haha

----------


## anaconda

Hey Santorum: 6% of the world's terrorists are Muslims.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

paul's droppin bombs

----------


## anaconda

999

----------


## bluesc

Ron is kicking so much ass.

----------


## Feelgood

Wow! Santorum is done. 

Ron Rocks.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Holy crap - I love Ron Paul.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> Huntsman = blatant plagerism of Paul's position w/ ulterior agenda.


eh....we need someone else on our side so Ron won't be considered the Outcast

----------


## fisharmor

Damn, Ron.  Sweet.

----------


## Jack Bauer

Did Frothy just say that Lincoln trampled on our liberties during the civil war and was right in doing so?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul Ron Paul

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

JAJAJA here goes Cain with his loose terms!!! Targeted identification???

----------


## hammy

HOLY F HE IS DOMINATING

----------


## tfurrh

War on Terror = Witchunt/Spanish Inquisition

----------


## Oddone

Ron > Santorum

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Paul drops truth bombs we drop money bombs

https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## NC Liberty

There goes Ron dropping a few more knowledge bombs for ol frothy

----------


## jumpyg1258

Awesomesauce Ron, earlier I thought it was a mistake bringing up McVeigh but now you used it to school these bums!

----------


## Feelgood

Cain done!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Wow! Santorum is done. 
> 
> Ron Rocks.


Google Santorum.  Now.  

Do it for the lulz.

----------


## PursuePeace

Cain:

"We need to kill them first.."

wow.

----------


## JoshS

everyone wants to keep the patriot act, just 'refine' it. loooool

----------


## fisharmor

There is no baby in this bathwater, you ignoramus!

----------


## BrianH

Yay - so glad Paul got in on the rule of law issue. This new language that "we are at war" sounds like fascism to me. Paul has it right.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

This whole slate besides Ron Paul are making themselves look very bad.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

LOL! Why do they keep showing Ron?!?!?

----------


## coastie

Santorum is fking finished with that Muslim bull$#@!...

Here goes Cain with the "they're out to kill all of us" bull$#@!.

----------


## anaconda

Pepperoni blitz!

----------


## AlexG

Ron looks high lol

----------


## Miss Annie

here we go.... let's cause some more division in this country!

----------


## Orgoonian

This is the debate that sets us apart!
Ron is throwing big ass truth bombs tonight.

----------


## Feelgood

Ron shakes his head, like wow Cain youre a dumbass!

----------


## WD-NY

> Ron's suit looks better tonite.


Yep! 

Let's hope it stays in place - I think it may have shifted during his last answer

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Cain can remember pokemon quotes, but not the noderaters name

----------


## WIwarrior

Cain.....mumbling stubling..........999.....yadayada.....talk to my advisors......blah blah blah........smile

----------


## phill4paul

Wut? I cannot believe in this Ron split screen. WTF?

----------


## Tom in NYC

Boy is he starting off strong. I've got nerves for him going into this thing and he's done very well in the early goings.

----------


## Tina

Wow, they have Ron on split screen while Cain is talking.

----------


## SchleckBros

Why do they keep showing Ron??? It's like they are trying to make him look bad.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Kagan is a major Trotskyite (aka neoconservative)

----------


## Xelaetaks

Front runner Ron Paul !!!!  A change of debate style this time around.

----------


## fisharmor

Cain: What part of this do you not understand?  I have no strong opinions, and I want to ask experts what to do.

----------


## jax

Lol, yet again, cains answer is to ask someone else. Like always

----------


## jumpyg1258

I'm shocked with Ron getting all this face time on camera.

----------


## hammy

Has Ron got this much camera time ever!??!

----------


## Feelgood

Can you drop more drones so the MIC can make more $$$?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Ron will get plenty of coverage in this debate... they will try to spin it against him but you know the old saying...  "all coverage is good coverage" (or something like that...)

----------


## jumpyg1258

> LOL! Why do they keep showing Ron?!?!?


Don't complain, I think its awesome.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

"Kill them before they kill us"

As said before...these people scare the $#@! out of me.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Why do they keep showing Ron??? It's like they are trying to make him look bad.


Oh, come on.  We complained when they didn't show him and now we are complaining when they do.  lol

----------


## Patrick Henry

I am scared for the country.

----------


## RPSupporter305

The underwear bomber was black and in no way looked like a "typical" muslim.

----------


## bluesc

> I'm shocked with Ron getting all this face time on camera.


He's being aggressive. The media, and the people love it. Me included.

----------


## Esoteric

> Ron looks high lol


???  Wtf?

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

The time Huntsman gets in these debates is obscene for someone who polls at 1% everywhere outside New Hampshire.

----------


## anewvoice

> Why do they keep showing Ron??? It's like they are trying to make him look bad.


Keep him there, people need to see and hear from Ron Paul!!!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Giving Ron front runner status

----------


## devil21

CNN should have just called this "The CNN Zionist Pandering Debate"

----------


## fisharmor

Holy $#@!, is Huntsman talking about Afghanistan or Mexico?

----------


## bronc_fan23

> Why do they keep showing Ron??? It's like they are trying to make him look bad.



So first people complain about them not showing Ron at all, and now people are complaining they are showing him too much?

Come on guys, not everything is to make Ron look bad. Just most things.

----------


## llepard

Huntsman.  Drones. Sick puppy

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I still don't get how Bachmann is a member of an intelligence committee.

----------


## Diurdi

Jon Stewart will have field day with this.

----------


## RKoho

> LOL! Why do they keep showing Ron?!?!?


  They're hoping Ron becomes vocal and debates these people hard for ratings. It's his chance tonight I feel

----------


## tfurrh

Calling in now. they know RP is on his game....the face time will drop dramatically.

----------


## Xelaetaks

Front runner Ron Paul !!!!!  I think the media is starting to get overwhelmed with all the Ron Paul phone calls and comments on their websites haha.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

I am starting to believe this debate might be a game changer for Ron Paul's campaign. These guys are so ignorant.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Bachmann is a member of the unintelligent community.

----------


## Matt Collins

*Trading Liberty for Security? A blog by Jack Hunter:*
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/11/2...-for-security/

----------


## carmaphob

> Oh, come on.  We complained when they didn't show him and now we are complaining when they do.  lol


Yeah! Wtf!

----------


## AlexG

> ???  Wtf?


During the splitscreen with Cain, Ron's face looked stoned I think it was because he was smiling and looking down at a monitor

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Bachmann just revealed classified information?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> They're hoping Ron becomes vocal and debates these people hard for ratings. It's his chance tonight I feel


Agreed.  $#@! 'em up, Ron.

----------


## hammy

FRONT RUNNER STATUS

----------


## fisharmor

I'm pretty convinced they only let Bachmann talk for the entertainment value.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Bachmann = Hillary  

Mama sez give the Paki baby more the what what -keep their money flowing.  Traitor

----------


## llepard

Existential .  DRINK

----------


## green73

> I still don't get how Bachmann is a member of an intelligence committee.


lol

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perry has some snot on his 'stache.

----------


## bluesc

> Agreed.  $#@! 'em up, Ron.


He is. He's not afraid of slipping up, or controversy, and nor am I. Keep it up Ron.

----------


## fisharmor

> Existential .  DRINK


Grabbing a Newcastle now.

----------


## rfbz

aid to pakistan? why do all these countries need our aid to do things they should be doing in the first place? Is anyone giving us aid? How come it's always us giving everyone else money? We're broke

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Bachmann is making my speakers vomit.

----------


## WIwarrior

When Bachmann talks my brain cries.

----------


## phill4paul

> He's being aggressive. The media, and the people love it. Me included.


  He is absolutely rocking it this evening. Calm,  and collected.

----------


## Ekrub

Old Republican axiom: Muslims hate us for our freedoms
Republican solution: Take away American freedoms (

No one but Paul.

----------


## green73

> Jon Stewart will have field day with this.


oh yeah

----------


## XNavyNuke

Too legit to quit? Too nuclear to fail. You can't make this stuff up!

----------


## jumpyg1258

Did she just say that they were too nuclear to fail?  And did she just prove why Iran wants to get a nuke?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Pakistan having Amerca's best interest in mind???? How about Pakistani's best interest in heart.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> He is. He's not afraid of slipping up, or controversy, and nor am I. Keep it up Ron.


(not taking a contrary position.)

----------


## Miss Annie

So much fear mongering.....

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

PERRY... that's exactly what Hitler said to Austria, Czechosolvakia, and others in eastern Europe.


YEAH BACHMANN,  WHY do they want to bpmb Washinfton DC or New York City? WHY?

----------


## BrianH

Ron Paul needs to bring in his line: we have 2 foreign policies: either we pay them to do as we say, or we bomb them if they dont

----------


## llepard

> So much fear mongering.....


So little time...

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

OOhhhhhh, scary, al qaeda getting a nuke from Pakistan. They probably don't even know how to light a firecracker!!!

----------


## jumpyg1258

> So much fear mongering.....


Did you expect anything else from these bums?

----------


## RKoho

> He is. He's not afraid of slipping up, or controversy, and nor am I. Keep it up Ron.



 Have we had a good zinger yet? I joined in late

----------


## bluesc

> So much fear mongering.....


Keeps the Republican voters in line.

----------


## bunklocoempire

yeah, yeah, get to the guy who's top tier!

----------


## bluesc

> Have we had a good zinger yet? I joined in late


Every. Single. Word.

----------


## Feelgood

Can imagine how uncomfortable Ron must feel being in the midst of this den of vipers.

----------


## XNavyNuke

The billions we've given the Paks cetainley has made them a compliant ally.

----------


## jsingh1022

"We got India and Pakistan working in concert to leverage Pakistan." I swear to god Perry is the dumbest man ever

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Great question for Ron…come on Wolf!

----------


## PursuePeace

> Every. Single. Word.


absolutely.

----------


## AGRP

I honestly cant stand these debates.  All but one person represents the same opinion.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Today is RON PAUL DAY !!!

----------


## phill4paul

I wish Ron would give a "What if..."

  "What if...al-queda was found to be operating out of China. Would we go to war with China?"

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I think Newts only had one question so far.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ron's already gotten his 90 seconds.  Welcome to the blackout.

<---ducks down

----------


## jumpyg1258

*MY BRAIN HURTS*

----------


## fisharmor

Here's a thought for whoever is tallying talk time:
MAKE SURE TO PUT WOLF ON THE CHART.
I mean damn, man, STFU and let them tell us how they want to kill brown people, already!

----------


## Fermli

> Can imagine how uncomfortable Ron must feel being in the midst of this den of vipers.


he's a 14 term congressman. He's spent many years in the biggest den of vipers.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

MITT ROMNEY, "...Pakistan is the 6th largest country in the world."

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Modernity, modernity, modernity! Did he just learn a new word?

----------


## BrianH

Cant believe Romney saying we need to bring Pakistan into modernity. WTF has this to do with US national security?

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul is a trending topic on Twitter right now! If you have a Twitter account please go tweet about Ron Paul

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

So what is congress approval rating??? around 10%

----------


## bluesc

Wonder if that low approval rating has anything to do with the drone missiles.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Romney, the business guru, seems to be missing the concept of "sunk costs". Those foreign aid dollars are gone. Give it up.

----------


## MsDoodahs

We kill their people and prop up dictators the people don't want - of COURSE they don't like americans.

sheesh how ignorant are GOPers?  Surely they aren't buying that $#@!....

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

C'mon man! Stop propping up Huntsman!

----------


## bluesc

Shut up Huntsman. Trying to copy Ron.

----------


## undergroundrr

10-15,000.  Huntsman wants a weak offense.  Paul wants a strong defense.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Good God, Huntsman is channeling Ron Paul's brain

----------


## fisharmor

Romney is butthurt

----------


## Ekrub

> Romney, the business guru, seems to be missing the concept of "sunk costs". Those foreign aid dollars are gone. Give it up.


LMAO great minds think alike, I just wrote this on my FB.

----------


## WIwarrior

Ron needs to Pile on Romney right now!!!  Let the man talk!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Huntsman, I like you...but you're only polling 1% You don't deserve all this time.

----------


## phill4paul

Gave Ron an early question. Gave rebuttal. The only split screen. Now the will ignore him...... and call it fair.

----------


## Spanky

Hows the debate going? Whose doing good? Bad? How's Ron doing? getting enough time? Looking good for us? Sorry just got home

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul was making too much sense at the beginning so now they just won't ask him anything. FOR $#@! SAKE. WE CAN'T GET A BREAK AROUND HERE....

----------


## Feelgood

> Ron needs to Pile on Romney right now!!!  Let the man talk!


$#@! yea bring all the troops home!

----------


## llepard

Treasure & Blood.       DRINK

----------


## phill4paul

> Huntsman, I like you...but you're only polling 1% You don't deserve all this time.


  He's the next GOP choice.

----------


## pauliticalfan

HUNTSMAN STEALS RON PAUL'S LINE!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Pride, fear, pride, fear, pride, fear

----------


## fisharmor

> Hows the debate going? Whose doing good? Bad? How's Ron doing? getting enough time? Looking good for us? Sorry just got home


It was summed up earlier: Ron already got his 90 seconds, so you're not going to see much the rest of the debate.

----------


## S.Shorland

Anyone have a stream for this,please?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Romney didn't mention there are 200,000 hired security/mercenary forces across Iraq and Afghanistan.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Oh my God! Shut up Romney!

----------


## jsingh1022

> Hows the debate going? Whose doing good? Bad? How's Ron doing? getting enough time? Looking good for us? Sorry just got home



He had a hot exchange with Gingrich at the beginning about the Patriot Act. Now they are ignoring him because he was crushing it.

----------


## Feelgood

Newtron bomb on Romney!

----------


## fisharmor

Damn, Huntsman rocked there.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Gawd shut off Romneys mic

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Anyone have a stream for this,please?


http://www.justin.tv/cnn_republican_debate/popout

----------


## jsingh1022

> Anyone have a stream for this,please?


It's on CNN.com

----------


## RKoho

Santorum looks like he gained weight

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And here comes Newt ignoring the question...

----------


## fisharmor

> Anyone have a stream for this,please?


Yeah I found it on cnn.com

----------


## brandon

Ron needs to speak up. I can tell they want to give him time if he just speaks up.

----------


## Ekrub

whoa whats this drinking game llepard? Rules? I'd gladly like to join

----------


## NC Liberty

wtf is newt doing?

----------


## Tom in NYC

> He had a hot exchange with Gingrich at the beginning about the Patriot Act. Now they are ignoring him because he was crushing it.


Yeah he's been awesome thus far, but they aren't coming back to him. Debating semantics instead.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Santorum looks like he gained weight


He's all frothy and full of Santorum

----------


## jumpyg1258

Here goes Newt complaining about the debate again...

----------


## JoshS

everytime newt talks i get a headache. this isn't a joke at all.

----------


## Johncjackson

Who interrupted and said "What about the rest of us? What about us who haven't had a response?" Was that Ron or Froth?

----------


## fisharmor

Newt:  Warshington?  Seriously?

----------


## bunklocoempire

take all the time you need there pudgy, wolf's got your back

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

These debates always irritate me based upon the principles I have aligned with.  All this talk of blowback from leaving,  what about the FACT of blowback because we are still there?  This is simply ridiculous.

----------


## cindy25

Huntsman auditioning to be Ron's VP?

----------


## RonPaulCult

Why did they just cut to Newt's third wife, the one he left his second wife who was dying of cancer for?

----------


## WIwarrior

Ron said how about we get a chance to respond when Romney was talking.

----------


## anaconda

Must Newt start every answer with "Well.." or "Look?"

----------


## anewvoice

my blood pressure is so much better using this strategy - when Ron Paul speaks, unmute the speaker, return to mute when he is done, Newt looks constipated and angry

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

LOL

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Who interrupted and said "What about the rest of us? What about us who haven't had a response?" Was that Ron or Froth?


Sounded like Frothy.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Hey Grinch, what  happens the next time the Mexican army does a hot pursuit across our southern borders.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

wut

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

WTF Santorum?

----------


## bunklocoempire

...and you declare war?  Um, no, we don't do that

----------


## Johncjackson

> Ron needs to speak up. I can tell they want to give him time if he just speaks up.


Someone did. I thought it was him, but maybe it was Frothy.

----------


## fisharmor

> He's all frothy and full of Santorum


That defies physics, unless a funnel is involved.

----------


## AlexG

WOW GO FROTHY

----------


## cornell

Santorum: I agree with Ron Paul.


Another one!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

WTF? Rick!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron's face OMG I CAN'T HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## llepard

> whoa whats this drinking game llepard? Rules? I'd gladly like to join


Stupid buzzwords   DRINK

----------


## jsingh1022

WTF... DID SANTORUM JUST AGREE WITH RON PAUL... LOL

----------


## Feelgood

Sontorum: I agree with Ron Paul!

Quote of the night!!!

----------


## chris41336

ROn's face when he said Radical Islam was hysterical.

----------


## kpitcher

Holy, frothy outright said he agrees with Ron Paul. It's great when RP starts getting referred to by others.

----------


## AGRP

LOL: Ron Pauls reaction to "Radical Islam."

----------


## Tom in NYC

Ron's face when Frothy said that we are at war with Islam  was great.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Ron Paul looked like he was about to have a heart attack when Frothy Mix said he agreed with him.

----------


## Miss Annie

> Ron's face OMG I CAN'T HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I saw that!!!!!!! LOL

----------


## cindy25

Santorum "I agree with Ron Paul"

reminds me of the UK, I agree with Nick in their debates

----------


## fisharmor

> Stupid buzzwords   DRINK


Twist my arm.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

OH CHRIST RON PAUL IS GOING TO RIP FROTHIE-BOY TO SHREDS 

GO

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"We're fighting a war against radical Islam"...WTF?  How do you declare war against a religion?

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

LOL @ Ron Pauls' face when Santorum said I agree...

----------


## tfurrh

> Calling it now. they know RP is on his game....the face time will drop dramatically.


Called it.

----------


## Ekrub

> Stupid buzzwords   DRINK


I need more beer.

----------


## Orgoonian

> Stupid buzzwords   DRINK


Looks like i'm taking a cab home tonight

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

Cain is now a Congressman according to Wolf

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Frothy does look like he's put on a few pounds.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

did i just see what i think i saw

----------


## AlexG

Congressman Cain?

----------


## ZanZibar

> ROn's face when he said Radical Islam was hysterical.


I thought I saw him shaking his head a little bit LOL!

----------


## justatrey

Congressman Cain?

----------


## PursuePeace

> everytime newt talks i get a headache. this isn't a joke at all.


I suffer the same condition.

----------


## bluesc

I wonder if they will just ignore Ron, who is on fire, for intellectual lightweight Huntsman.

----------


## RKoho

we've entered the twilight lads! Everyone stick together who knows wtf could happen now

----------


## CanadaBoy

Ron Paul should have had a chance to respond, what a f***ing joke.

----------


## ronpaulyourmom

Santorum distorts Ron Paul's view to the average viewer, ok awesome lets cut to commercial without clarification!

----------


## josiahkeller

"Congressman Cain" -Wolf
wut??

----------


## fisharmor

Good, Wolf, make it nice and obvious that you aren't allowing rebuttals for Ron.

----------


## AGRP

lol @ Constitution Hall.  Everyone except Ron should feel like a whore in church.

----------


## DinahWest

Santorum, you are fighting something that cannot be "won"!

Their is no definitive "win" and thus every military presence across the globe can be justified no matter
how deep we are in debt and unsustainable they are. We will then fight til our own ruin.

----------


## brandon

wtf is going on. I feel like somebody slipped me some acid. lmao

----------


## hammy

Freudian Slip

----------


## asurfaholic

> That defies physics, unless a funnel is involved.


Butt plug

----------


## braane

Unless the 'radical Islamist' comes out and says "hey I am radical and Islamic..." then we still don't have a specific target. So you still can't declare war. When will they learn? Declaring war on "Radical Islamists" is no different than declaring war on terrorism.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Good, Wolf, make it nice and obvious that you aren't allowing rebuttals for Ron.


All while Romney gets 15 rebuttals in a row.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Oh, Wolf better give Ron a chance to respond. Ron will probably respond when he gets another question. Should I say if?

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Santorum agrees with Ron Paul .... hell has definitely froze over  LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cindy25

now they know how it feels

DickMorrisTweet Dick Morris 
#cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop CNN is giving Paul and Huntsmann all the time. Toegther they have 6% of the vote. Its deliberate bias

----------


## bunklocoempire

> lol @ Constitution Hall.  Everyone except Ron should feel like a whore in church.


Lol! good catch!

----------


## CanadaBoy

I started watching 15 minutes ago, how much time has Ron had to speak?

----------


## bluesc

> lol @ Constitution Hall.  Everyone except Ron should feel like a whore in church.


LOL!

----------


## jax

Looks like they gave all of rons time for night in the first 2 minutes

----------


## flightlesskiwi

delayed.. sorry.. what are the buzzwords?

----------


## Brett85

> now they know how it feels
> 
> DickMorrisTweet Dick Morris 
> #cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop CNN is giving Paul and Huntsmann all the time. Toegther they have 6% of the vote. Its deliberate bias


Dick Morris obviously hasn't been looking at the polls recently.

----------


## Matt Collins

*Tonight Former Speaker Newt Gingrich said this about the PATRIOT Act:*

*No, I would not change it*. *Im not aware of any specific change it needs*. Id look at strengthening it because I think the dangers are literally that great. 

And again, I spent years studying this stuff. you start thinking about one nuclear weapon in one American city and the scale of loss of life and you ask yourself, what should the president be capable of doing to stop that? 

And you come up with a very different answer. Again, very sharp division. criminal law, the government should be frankly on defense and you're innocent until proven guilty. National security, the government should have many more tools in order to save our lives.

*But not too long ago, he struck a familiar tone on the subject:*

*Newt Gingrich, the former speaker of the House (The Policies of War: Refocus the mission, San Francisco Chronicle, 11/11/03)*

*We must ensure that the legal tools provided are not abused*, *and indeed, that they do not undermine the very foundation our country was built upon.*

*I strongly believe the Patriot Act was not created to be used in crimes unrelated to terrorism*.
Recent reports, including one from the General Accounting Office, however indicate that the Patriot Act has been employed in investigations unconnected to terrorism or national security.

*In our battle against those that detest our free and prosperous society, we cannot sacrifice any of the pillars our nation stands upon, namely respect for the Constitution and the rule of law*. Our enemies in the war against terrorism abuse the Islamic law known as the Sharia that they claim to value. It is perversely used as justification for their horrific and wanton acts of violence.

*We must demonstrate to the world that America is the best example of what a solid Constitution with properly enforced laws can bring to those who desire freedom and safety. If we become hypocrites about our own legal system, how can we sell it abroad or question legal systems different than our own?
*
*I strongly believe Congress must act now to rein in the Patriot Act, limit its use to national security concerns and prevent it from developing mission creep into areas outside of national security.
*
Similarly, if prosecutors lack the necessary legislation to combat other serious domestic crimes, crimes not connected to terrorism, then lawmakers should seek to give prosecutors separate legislation to provide them the tools they need, but again not at the expense of civil rights. But in no case should prosecutors of domestic crimes seek to use tools intended for national security purposes.

This war against terrorism requires Americans and American institutions to have the courage to be safe, this courage must include keeping to the American principles that have made this country great for more than 200 years.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

<-- Has broken out the vodka, can't take it anymore - but will soldier on.  FOR PAUL!!

----------


## CaptUSA

Ron needs to chaneg the conversation a bit.  He's in a room full of wolves and he's standing up for the sheep.  The sheep won't appreciate it and the wolves will hate him for it.

----------


## The Freethinker

These people other than Paul are clueless. I'll admit Huntsman made a good point by referencing CoC authority, but other than that, they are so ignorant it's sad. I'm glad Bachmann pointed out Pakistan hasn't been a good ally, but she and Santorum are gonna take major flak for calling Pakistan one of the most violent nations there is and advocating racial/religious profiling, respectively.

"I agree with Ron Paul" - and Wolf won't even let Ron speak.

I agree with Ron Paul. Ron Paul is right. These marionettes are learning from the master, but they try to pass it as if he's simply stating THEIR views. What a departure from the last GOP debates in 2008.

----------


## kahless

How does a guy that barely show up in the polls, Huntsman get so much time and even more time than Ron Paul.  Looks like the media is going into "Huntsman is surging" mode after this debate.

----------


## Johncjackson

> All while Romney gets 15 rebuttals in a row.


He also asked for them, and took control of the situation. I know Paul doesn't get the same opportunities, but Romney knows how to be assertive and just take it when he wants it.

----------


## 69360

It was going well until the cut to commercial and didn't let ron respond to frothy slandering his views.

----------


## phill4paul

NO rebuttal1

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Cain is invisible.

----------


## devil21

Nice work CNN.

----------


## Orgoonian

No rebuttal?

----------


## anaconda

Why doesn't Ron tell it like it is and accuse everyone else of being a puppet of the military-industrial complex?

----------


## llepard

Be your own judge or watch my posts

----------


## PursuePeace

Israel... here we go.

----------


## devil21

Why would Israel attack Tehran?  Tehran isn't where Iran's nuclear program is based.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> <-- Has broken out the vodka, can't take it anymore - but will soldier on.  FOR PAUL!!


<--- been doing this since the beginning.

----------


## jsingh1022

Give this one to Ron Paul goddamnit

----------


## llepard

Iran nuclear weapons.   DRINK

----------


## cornell

Ron better talk about not previously condemning them for taking out the reactor!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

JAJAJAJA, Herman Cain is a joke.

----------


## Feelgood

Israel....woot!

----------


## jumpyg1258

So no rebuttal for Ron and we dive right into sucking Israel's cock.

----------


## jsingh1022

Herman Cain is dodging the question as usual... he is winging it for $#@!s sake

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Be your own judge or watch my posts


k, thanks.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Cain: I got people...

----------


## anaconda

"I will supply Israel with pizza."

----------


## LibertyEagle

Of course they go to Ron on this one.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Hey Pizza Guy, Israel managed to bomb a Syrian plutonium facility in 2007 without our help. Why should we would Iran?

----------


## fisharmor

> Iran nuclear weapons.   DRINK


okasdy byt you shodl take it eazy diwth us

----------


## llepard

We love u Ron

----------


## MsDoodahs

Okay so far so good with that answer, Ron.

----------


## PursuePeace

Go Ron!!

----------


## Ekrub

Cain wants israel to have a specific plan of attack and success. Hmm, America, I think he is on to something there.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Solid!

----------


## Fermli

RONGASM

PERFECT ANSWER

----------


## flightlesskiwi

they can take care of themselves

the foundation of Ron's message.  domestic and foreign policies included.

----------


## JoshS

Only time they give Ron time is to not suck Israel's D.

----------


## Lord Xar

Not sure why Ron just doesn't walk up to Wolf during break and say "why are you deliberately ignoring me, be fair. The sake of this country depends on it.."

I am just not into the same ol' same ol' passiveness that Ron exudes. He is great when given the spotlight, but if he doesn't get it, what is he gonna do - just stand there?

OR

He should say out loud 'Oh great, I got 99 seconds in this debate so far ... more of the same biased debates.."

----------


## Orgoonian

OMG!

----------


## 69360

thruth bomb. he's killing it.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

wow

----------


## ericsnow

Sick answer

----------


## pauliticalfan

Yes Ron yes.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

only go to war if you can win.

only play the game if you can win.

cain you are an idiot.

----------


## anaconda

Awesome speech by Ron on Israel.

----------


## PursuePeace

Iran has mountains.

Mountains of pizza.

sorry. these people are such a joke.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Cain- "We shouldn't help Israel. Here is another reason to help Israel."

----------


## Schiff_FTW

oh my god ron just unleashed a serious batch of truth

----------


## jax

Yes herman, the mountains is what would prevent a war with iran

----------


## Patrick Henry

Truth bombs must hurt.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Frothy does look like he's put on a few pounds.


He shaved the sideburns, that makes him look bigger.

----------


## brandon

I think Herman has an ear piece and someone feeding him answers.

----------


## fisharmor

Here's the secret reason we should help Israel: because we wanna make sure we don't get sent to hell by jesus!

----------


## bluesc

Thank you Ron. That needed to come out.

----------


## S.Shorland

Why was Santorum creeping into Ron's space?

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul is on fire I cannot believe my eyes right now. This could be turning point in the national polling

----------


## MsDoodahs

Hasn't China said that the US best not $#@! with Iran?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Yes herman, the mountains is what would prevent a war with iran


good argument for why the crap we should get out of afghanistan.


edit: my bad.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Sanction the Iranian central bank WOW.

----------


## phill4paul

If Paul would have been given this much time in all the debates Iowa and N.H. would have been in the bank.

----------


## Ekrub

Rebuttal?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Here's the secret reason we should help Israel: because we wanna make sure we don't get sent to hell by jesus!


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha  hahahahahahahahahahahaha

you sound like my folks

----------


## JoshS

Rebuttal!

----------


## bunklocoempire

clueless

----------


## Peace&Freedom

What a mountain of courage Paul is---the ONLY person on the panel who would say NO to backing Israeli aggression!

----------


## XNavyNuke

Year away my butt. They've been a year away for the past ten years according to the pundits.

----------


## llepard

These people know Ron is right and they even have a hard time reading the military industrial script.  They know Ron's position is a winner and they hold losing cards. 

Man, RP is getting some respect

----------


## AGRP

> Israel... here we go.


Yeah.  Im lost.  This is the _American_ security debate is it not?

----------


## Orgoonian

WTF!!!
REBUTTAL!

----------


## pauliticalfan

No rebuttal for Ron Paul?

----------


## The Freethinker

At least Ron wasn't booed when he said the US shouldn't help the Israelis if they were to strike Iran.

But he made a good point - several experts, including those debating the issue in ISRAEL PROPER, advise against it. Paul has so much courage. He stands up against the kneejerk supporters of Israel.

----------


## fisharmor

> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha  hahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> you sound like my folks


I'm so very, very sorry....

----------


## Mckarnin

Waaah, the cnn feed won't work for me. Assuming this will be you tubed so I can watch it later *sniff*.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

nope

----------


## hammy

THEY ARE TERRIFIED OF RON

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Skipped Ron Paul's rebuttal for a 3rd time!

----------


## Adam West

> <--- been doing this since the beginning.


Me three.

I am in Australia and cannot access the streaming. Sounds like Ron kicked ass and they wont allow him anymore air time.

----------


## axlr

> Yeah.  Im lost.  This is the _American_ security debate is it not?


*THANK YOU*

----------


## ZanZibar

What if the US central bank was sanctioned?

----------


## The Freethinker

> No rebuttal for Ron Paul?


Of course not. They don't want the puppets to get embarrassed any more than they do it to themselves.

----------


## Ekrub

> Ron Paul is on fire I cannot believe my eyes right now. This could be turning point in the national polling


He is on fire, but remember his audience. A good showing doesn't hurt, but I highly doubt it helps. A bad showing hurts.

----------


## JoshS

wow no rebuttal. ridiculous...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Waaah, the cnn feed won't work for me. Assuming this will be you tubed so I can watch it later *sniff*.


http://www.justin.tv/cnn_republican_...w/2114391504/5

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> No rebuttal for Ron Paul?


rebuttals are for everyone except paul...  E.E.P

----------


## green73

Notice the white spot?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Newt is such a warmonger.

----------


## bunklocoempire

so Newts wife is the broad they keep cutting too?

----------


## Miss Annie

Has Ron had good applause?  I have missed some stuff.

----------


## fisharmor

I don't care that Ron isn't getting rebuttals.  They're all ganging up on him and trying to be the guy who is most unlike him.
That doesn't hurt Ron one bit.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

newt.

wow.

speechless.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wait, economic sanctions? I thought they hated Ron for being an "isolationist".

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Has Ron had good applause?  I have missed some stuff.


surprisingly yes, even during the israel answer imho

----------


## AlexG

> so Newts wife is the broad they keep cutting too?


Yea.. she's the only spouse that they show

----------


## bluesc

> Has Ron had good applause?  I have missed some stuff.


Huge one for his speech on Israel.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> so Newts wife is the broad they keep cutting too?


Which wife???

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I don't care that Ron isn't getting rebuttals.  They're all ganging up on him and trying to be the guy who is most unlike him.
> That doesn't hurt Ron one bit.


qft

----------


## green73

> Sanction the Iranian central bank WOW.


Yeah. It's not Rothschild.

----------


## devil21

Here comes the old mistranslation of the "map" statement.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Just got in a fight with a neocon for saying America is the biggest foreign aggressor in the world. He told me I hated America

----------


## Simple

> Sanction the Iranian central bank WOW.


QTF! My jaw dropped.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

hasn't akhmenajhad (sp) been saying that for 20 years?

----------


## llepard

Wipe off the face of the earth.   DRINK

----------


## The Freethinker

Bachmann misquoting Ahmadinejad again. The man said the Zionist regime must be erased from the pages of time; he never alluded to the literal obliteration of the State of Israel. Ron please correct the lady!

----------


## JoshS

why does everyone cheer for newt? seriously

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

SHUT UP MICHELLE 

your voice sounds like a ten story whoopie cushion with an elephant on top of it

----------


## devil21

Anybody in the audience that's not jewish?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

George Bush was a conservative? News to me.

----------


## bunklocoempire

So Bachman blames the US?  Lol!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Wipe off the face of the earth.   DRINK


kill em all and let god sort em out.

and send humanitarian aid to africa.

----------


## llepard

Wolfowitz. :warcriminal

----------


## mac_hine

Wolfowitz = Zionist PNAC war crominal

----------


## CanadaBoy

I bet this one goes to RP

----------


## AlexG

Africa is a country? lol so many blunders

----------


## XNavyNuke

Syria has actually attacked Israel several times? Actions not words. Why are they not talking about the Syria AQ Khan connection?

----------


## Patrick Henry

lol. Bush a conservative.

----------


## crhoades

Paul Wolfiwitz.  Chief neocon. Forehead slap.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I don't know how Ron does it. I blank out when the others speak.

----------


## The Freethinker

Santorum just called Africa a country...

----------


## S.Shorland

What a bunch of Neocon creeps.The AEI is their nest.The Syrian no fly zone is imminent,according to zerohedge.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> George Bush was a conservative? News to me.


exactly what I thought, lol....

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Wolfowitz??? He wrote the blueprint for the freaking Iraq war!!! What can we expect?

----------


## jax

Did frothy just call africa a country?

----------


## fisharmor

Santorum: Africa was a country on the brink!

----------


## Matt Collins

*A blog by Jack Hunter:*
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/11/2...oreign-policy/

----------


## The Freethinker

Wolfowitz.... ARGH

----------


## afwjam

This debate is horrible.

----------


## llepard

Hey Wolfie,  Iraq oil will pay for the war.  How is that working?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

OH! Now would be a perfect time for Dr. Paul to get a chance to respond!

----------


## freefromchains

Ron Paul getting a rebuttal is not possible. It would undermine the system!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Comes to the aid? Um…Rick…you are supposed to be a conservative.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Frothy - American is the worlds 911

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

999 !!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

sooo, we buy our friends.

yipeee!!

----------


## fisharmor

These are a $#@!-ton more fun with beer!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Newt chewing a mint...

----------


## BLS

> I'm pretty convinced they only let Bachmann talk for the entertainment value.


The "eye candy" angle, eh?

----------


## chris41336

Cain: "Our priorities depend upon priorities."

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

progress defined:

the herminator hasn't said NAHNNAHNNAHN even one time thus far.

----------


## anaconda

Ha! Wolf wouldn't let Cain's babble run astray..

----------


## crhoades

Foreign aid. Pull out a constitution and show me.

----------


## justatrey

LOL. Yes Rick, bombing the hell out of Somalia sure is helping them.

----------


## fisharmor

Cain won't say that AIDS and malaria are priorities for him?

----------


## MsDoodahs

We can borrow more money from China to pay for economic aid all over the world!  And we can send troops all over the planet and woo hoo won't they all just loooooove us?

Jesus Christ.

Thank God for Dr. Paul.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Major truth bomb!!!

----------


## cindy25

> Yeah.  Im lost.  This is the _American_ security debate is it not?


its being hosted at AEI, which is almost as pro-Israel as AIPAC

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

YES!!!!! He's making the argument that I've wanted to hear for so long!

----------


## llepard

Wolfie:   Greated as liberators.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Foreign aid. Pull out a constitution and show me.


private charity.  much more effective and efficient.

----------


## Orgoonian

BOOM!

----------


## bluesc

Good job Ron. Shut up Romney.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Rebuttal!!!

----------


## Fermli

OH SNAP ROMNEY VS PAUL

LETS DO THIS

----------


## LibertyEagle

Get him Ron!!!!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

GIT EM RON

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul just dropped some heavy knowledge

----------


## phill4paul

I feel like I am watching the twilight zone tonight.

----------


## jax

Great answer ron. Boom!

----------


## bluesc

Owned.

----------


## tfurrh

Paul: we take money from poor people in this country, and give it to rich people in poor countries.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

!!!!

drink??

----------


## bunklocoempire

Go Seabiscuit go!

----------


## RKoho

Ron about to whip some...

----------


## PursuePeace

Romney wipe that smirk off your face.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

lolRomneyyou just got Ron Pwnd.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

he is pissed

----------


## JoshS

REBUTTAL, I SWEAR TO GOD

----------


## llepard

Romney.   Owned

----------


## NC Liberty

THANK YOU RON!!!!

----------


## anaconda

Mittens is pissed.

----------


## LibertyEagle

That is additional spending, you pukehead.

----------


## Miss Annie

HOMERUN!!!!!!!  He hit it out of the park!!!!!!!!

----------


## AlexG

Mitt's face was priceless

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Rebuttal!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Romney is flustered lol

or as the kids like to say, butthurt

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

hell yeah ron  this shots for you

----------


## llepard

> Go Seabiscuit go!


Perfect!

----------


## green73

Ron better get another rebuttal

----------


## phill4paul

Ron is the only one w/ a split screen. Whoaaa.

----------


## bluesc

Romney is trying to trick America. 

THIS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE. Ron vs Romney.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

the f-22 is a piece of $#@!.

does he mean the f-35?

who needs long range bombers when you have a supersonic guided missile?

----------


## justatrey

A+ on that one

----------


## Adam West

You are a cruel man! The screen is getting a bit hazy...

----------


## LibertyAirwaves

If you listen to these guys on stage you'd swear there was a pack of Al Queda walking up to your house right now.

Why are they still pushing the same fear as they did in 2007...? Drunk driving kills 10 times as many people a year than the attacks of 9/11 did, and yet we'd never discuss what to do about drunk driving laws. And yet these neocons act as if their #1 interest is saving American lives...? I hope voters can see this bullshiite for what it is.

----------


## brushfire

Go RON!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Mittens is off-message.  lol

He is shaken.

----------


## Johncjackson

> George Bush was a conservative? News to me.


Yeah, and Wolfowitz is just a "visiting scholar".. like Newt is an historian.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Why the hell is Romney allowed to filibuster when he wasn't even due a rebuttal?!

----------


## devil21

I get the feeling that tying everything to Obama isn't working very well anymore for these candidates.  People have to notice that Obama's foreign policy really isn't any different than what Mitt or Rick, et al, are proposing.

----------


## Matt Collins

A History of Newt: 
Land Grabs, Drilling, and Cognitive Dissonance

*FACT: Recently Newt Gingrich supported job-killing, big government climate schemes alongside* *Nancy Pelosi**.* 

*But his environmental left streak isnt new.*

*FACT: In 1979, Newt voted to take land away from states and individuals.* 

The Alaska National Interest Lands Conservation Act, which then Congressman Gingrich voted for in support of President Jimmy Carter, was a federal government power grab that put tens of millions of acres of land in the hands of the corrupt cronyism and bureaucracy in Washington.

*FACT: Newt even wrote a book pushing conservatives to change their policy to fit the liberal Washington agenda.*

*But when the political winds change, so of course does his rhetoric.*

Newt Gingrich, *once casting himself as a conservative conservationist, lately has been proclaiming* *Drill here, Drill now, Pay less* through one of his online organizations, American Solutions for Winning the Future. *Is anyone experiencing cognitive dissonance?* (New York Times)

*FACT: Newt ferociously advocated increased drilling for domestic oil once it became popular (and lucrative) to do so.*

Ronald Reagan's first official act as President was to deregulate the oil industry. Oil prices dropped soon after.

I guess Yes We Can only applies to reenacting the Jimmy Carter presidency.  Newt Gingrich (Human Events)

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Let mittens talk... he's killing himself...

----------


## jax

This might be bette than the anderson cooper debate. Evyone but ron is looking like idiots

----------


## llepard

Lead with strength!   War is peace!  DRINL

----------


## mac_hine

Romney looks frantic

----------


## PursuePeace

ugh. gross.

----------


## cornell

Did he just $#@!ing break Romney? Guy is sputtering like hell and talking about genocide conventions?

----------


## Orgoonian

Everyone here at the brewery cheered at Ron's rebuttal!
We're doing great

----------


## Spanky

Romney doesn't care about gas prices going up? Wow

----------


## anaconda

Israel is a racist and fascist state, Mitt.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

There they go with that sanction talk. They told me that Ron was the isolationist. 

And Mitt just said that Americans should suck up and take the higher gas prices.

----------


## fisharmor

Did he seriously just say "Genocide convention" instead of "geneva convention"???!!!!?!?!!

----------


## AGRP

> Yea.. she's the only spouse that they show


Good catch.  Ironically, they pick the one man who ditched his wife for another.

----------


## cindy25

Mitt doesn't care about higher gas prices, that should be shown over and over in ads

----------


## crhoades

Wrong night for drinking tequila. Lol!

----------


## tfurrh

what on earth did Mitt just say....he was lost on that last rebuttal

----------


## Tiger35

WTF? No Rebuttal. Mittens was about to get worked again. Damn it.

----------


## phill4paul

No rebuttal again.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Paul got under Romney skin!  Yeah baby!!

----------


## LibertyAirwaves

> the f-22 is a piece of $#@!.
> 
> does he mean the f-35?
> 
> who needs long range bombers when you have a supersonic guided missile?


Exactly they think a cut in naval ships somehow makes us weak fighters? Please at the very least wake up to the 1990's for god's sake...

----------


## XNavyNuke

The Navy is decomissioning CGN's which don't need oil and replacing them (on paper) with mythical CGX's that will be fossil fueled. How can you support that Romulan?

----------


## mac_hine

"My first trip will be to Israel"~Willard

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

User Pluto88 said in the chat room: the greatest threat to world security is 7 of the 8 people on this stage.  

He is right.  If you read this, PM me so I can +rep you.  

$#@! you, Mittens.

----------


## Chieppa1

Twitter update: He's getting across. The die hard will always hate him. But he really opening eyes.

----------


## hammy

RON IS HAVING THE DEBATE OF HIS LIFE

----------


## axlr

> Ron is the only one w/ a split screen. Whoaaa.


He definitely has a reaction to what everyone is saying. I'm enjoying the whole split screen thing actually.

----------


## JoshS

apple = military weapons

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Hmm, Newt wants to cut defense. That'll be a headline.

----------


## SchleckBros

@Talkmaster Neal Boortz



> Go get 'em Ron Paul! They aren't cutting anything out of anything. Base-line budgeting. So right.

----------


## RKoho

> lol…Romney…you just got Ron Pwnd.


Haha.. Ron Pwned, I like it.

----------


## freefromchains

Down goes Mittens. Down goes Mittens. Willard Mittens Romney: "Israel First, Screw how much it hurts America. I don't care."

----------


## bunklocoempire

We declared war too didn't we newt?

----------


## fisharmor

We took on three super powers because WE HAD THE BIGGEST MANUFACTURING BASE IN THE WORLD, you DOLT!!!!!!

----------


## llepard

Romney sucking Zionist dick.  Ok, Mitt you get the Zionist /neocon vote.

----------


## knightk

paul please just interrupt, and stop waiting for wolf to let you speak.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Newt doesnt realize that its the wars causing the increase of the cost of oil.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

PPP = fascism (agenda 21's tactic, too)

----------


## pacu44

Gingrich, total war or nothing...

----------


## LibertyEagle

Newt needs to be nailed.  He is a big government dude and increased it every time he had a chance to.

----------


## bluesc

> @Talkmaster Neal Boortz


He's having Ron on for an hour next week. He might get behind him.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

E.E.P...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

"My good friend Ron Paul". heh.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ron paul better get his $#@!ing rebuttal

----------


## LibertyAirwaves

Good friend my ass Newt...

----------


## pauliticalfan

NO REBUTTAL AGAIN!

----------


## JoshS

REBUTTAL.....................

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Ron paul better get his $#@!ing rebuttal


nope

----------


## devil21

They're not giving RP rebuttals because EVERYONE is referencing him this debate and Ron would be the only one talking lol.

----------


## The Free Hornet

5 times without a rebuttal.  Ron Paul is at least a gentleman about it.

----------


## thehungarian

> "My good friend Ron Paul". heh.


That was funny and creepy.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Gingrich, total war or nothing...


come now... not total war.. totally clandestine war.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Huntsman is a giant dork lol.

----------


## fisharmor

Q: How are regimes like light bulbs?
A: They need to be replaced regularly

Too bad the reality is that funny, too

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> They're not giving RP rebuttals because EVERYONE is referencing him this debate and Ron would be the only one talking lol.


echoing this sentiment

----------


## anaconda

Rothschild puppet Huntsman.

----------


## JoshS

RIDICULOUS...OFF GOES THE SOUND WOLF

----------


## jumpyg1258

$#@! you CNN for not giving Ron a rebuttal after Newt.  We've already made a regime change in Iran in the 50's.  IT DIDNT WORK.

----------


## llepard

> Paul got under Romney skin!  Yeah baby!!


It was a beautiful thing

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Did he just $#@!ing break Romney? Guy is sputtering like hell and talking about genocide conventions?


I would say YES HE DID!

----------


## moderate libertarian

After hearing some of these peoples views, sometimes I think RP should get out of this sick cult.

On a different note, douchebag Wolfowits of Iraq disaster makes a showing. What a shame.

Retired Zionist Wolf Blitzer of CNN is not too bad in part of debate I heard but would be interesting if he would ask a question about Obama veto threat on recent Palestinian UN petition for independence. Although that may not sit well with religious racism lobbies within GOP.

----------


## Tom in NYC

I'm beginning to think that Huntsman should be the VP choice for whomever wins this thing, including us. Mainstream moderates and middle of the road Dems like the guy for a reason, and we're seeing it tonight.

----------


## undergroundrr

Israel's nukes.  Now Gingrich is saying Israel can't conduct their own foreign policy responsibly.

----------


## bluesc

Ron could call out for a rebuttal.

----------


## JoshS

they told huntsman to be ron paul-lite to take some votes

----------


## mac_hine

CAN RON GET A $#@!ING REBUTTAL, WOLF?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

"Foreign policy will be driven by economics." Huntsman made our argument for us.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Cain still invisible. Betcha he paid off Wolf to get the least amount of questions as possible.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ron Paul headlined top of Drudgereport

RCP video link to Patriot Act question

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vid...patriotic.html

----------


## MsDoodahs

> He's having Ron on for an hour next week. He might get behind him.


WHAT?  Boortz HATES Ron.

I have to find info on this....when it is going to be.....

----------


## cindy25

> Yeah, and Wolfowitz is just a "visiting scholar".. like Newt is an historian.


he is visiting, from his country (Israel)

----------


## fisharmor

> I'm beginning to think that Huntsman should be the VP choice for whomever wins this thing, including us. Mainstream moderates and middle of the road Dems like the guy for a reason, and we're seeing it tonight.


No way ,we need to be realistic: dude's not young, and whoever he picks for VP needs to be a 20-year-younger exact clone.

----------


## The Freethinker

Romney is yet another butt-licker of the pro-Israeli lobby.

----------


## phill4paul

B.S. Pure and simple. Give Ron face time to shake his head in disagreement to the status quo but no time to rebut. Show he is against what the others are saying but not WHY he disagrees. Psychological mind control.

----------


## Ekrub

calling obama a bad leader (is that drink worthy?) ....okay, maybe im just looking to get drunk.

----------


## Tunink

Ron Paul Trending 1st on Twitter.

----------


## bluesc

REBUTTAL!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perry randomly calls out Ron Paul. What the heck.

----------


## The Freethinker

> It was a beautiful thing


Indeed. Paul owned Romney and Romney got aggravated.

----------


## thehungarian

Hunstman as VP wouldn't make me puke all over myself, at least.

----------


## devil21

Another RP reference, this time by Perry.

RP better get a rebuttal.

----------


## fisharmor

> calling obama a bad leader (is that drink worthy?) ....okay, maybe im just looking to get drunk.


It makes this entire train wreck much more enjoyable.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> calling obama a bad leader (is that drink worthy?) ....okay, maybe im just looking to get drunk.


drink!

----------


## The Free Hornet

Perry:  I've been the commander of chief of 20,000 Texas  blah blah blahs, DOCTOR PAUL.

I just *love* the Ron Paul name dropping.  He must be the frontrunner.

----------


## tfurrh

Half a trillion dollars = 500 million dollars  - Rick Perry

----------


## Ekrub

why the $#@! did he throw rons name in there? How many times have they interjected Ron vs. how many rebuttals? Anyone keeping count?

----------


## Tom in NYC

> They're not giving RP rebuttals because EVERYONE is referencing him this debate and Ron would be the only one talking lol.


That's a great point, and I hope the campaign goes all out in the next few days to talk about how great Ron has been tonight and how much he stands apart from the rest of the field.

----------


## Fermli

> Ron Paul Trending 1st on Twitter.


where did you find this out? nm found it. http://whatthetrend.com/

----------


## AdamT

Damn I just ran out of wine. Nooo!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> It makes this entire train wreck much more enjoyable.


if this is your first time discovering that, i am so happy for you!!

----------


## llepard

> calling obama a bad leader (is that drink worthy?) ....okay, maybe im just looking to get drunk.


DWImK

----------


## pauliticalfan

No rebuttal for Ron Paul. I hope someone is keeping track.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

They're all taking marching orders from Rush Limbaugh, about fighting against Obama rather than each other.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Another RP reference, this time by Perry.
> 
> RP better get a rebuttal.


NOPE

going to frothy!!

----------


## jsingh1022

> Ron Paul Trending 1st on Twitter.


Yes, if you are on Twitter please tweet about Ron Paul to keep it going..!

----------


## AuH20

How is Ron doing thus far? I hope he's coming off as rational as opposed to a super dove?

----------


## phill4paul

WHY is Paul the only one shown in split screen, when they challenge him, yet he is not allowed to rebut. This is engineered as hell.

----------


## Patrick Henry

He is coming off as the most sane.


> How is Ron doing thus far? I hope he's coming off as rational as opposed to a super dove?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> DWImK




*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!*

----------


## Chieppa1

Ron Paul is the #1 trend on Twitter in the USA RIGHT NOW.

----------


## JoshS

Ron's having a flawless debate. Championing Liberty vs. Neocons. 

We should make his lack of rebuttals a story.

----------


## ZanZibar

> WHAT?  Boortz HATES Ron.
> 
> I have to find info on this....when it is going to be.....


http://twitter.com/#!/Talkmaster/sta...61638057152513

----------


## KramerDSP

EWErickson Erick Erickson 
Ron Paul actually gets a great comeback at Mitt Romney and actually shows he knows more about the budget than Romney on this point. Wow.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I just farted.  

It sounded more eloquent and thoughtful than Santorum.  Thank God I wasn't farting out Santorum.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> WHY is Paul the only one shown in split screen, when they challenge him, yet he is not allowed to rebut. This is engineered as hell.


Of course it is. Ron knew that going in. He's doing fine.

----------


## llepard

Excellent question

----------


## fisharmor

Aw snap.... PAUL SPEAK UP ABOUT THE DROP IN THE BUCKET

----------


## devil21

> DWImK


Stay with us Larry.  Hang in there.  Let us know if we need to call you an ambulance for alcohol poisoning.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Excellent question


drink?

----------


## Brett85

> How is Ron doing thus far? I hope he's coming off as rational as opposed to a super dove?


I think he's actually done very well, and I usually don't think that he does well at all in these debates.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Perry randomly calls out Ron Paul. What the heck.


Yeah, Ron should of Called him out and his BS garbage WARs, etc.  Ron needs a kick in the ass to grow some balls and go after these phonies.

----------


## EBounding

> How is Ron doing thus far? I hope he's coming off as rational as opposed to a super dove?


He's not talking like a Dove at all.  He's sticking to the declaration of war point, that Israel can do what it wants with Iran (he mentioned his support for them to take out Iraq's reactor in the 80s), and that we just flat out can't afford aid and undeclared wars.

He's obviously been listening to the grassroots.

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul is doing incredible. No hyperbole needed. I think this may be the night that Ron Paul became a household name and the tipping point arrived.

----------


## ItztehBean

They tryin hard to please Gingrich, followed by everyone else. Not a crumb left for the Doc.

----------


## fisharmor

Reform based on Galveston, you say? 
I WONDER WHO THEIR REPRESENTATIVE IS

----------


## LibertyEagle

> CAN RON GET A $#@!ING REBUTTAL, WOLF?


Is anyone tweeting them demanding this?  

Wolf gave several ways for us to ask questions.  Some of us should go to those and ask questions and/or ask for Paul to get the rebuttals due him.

----------


## akalucas

damn, that question should had gone to paul.  why does gingrich get most of the good questions

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Newt is saying nothing

----------


## Lord Xar

Perhaps someone can get a word to Wead and have Paul ask why he isn't gettting any rebuttals, but others are? I mean, asking that straight point blank would be a pleasure... all of us asking "why no rebuttal" is not useful - but Wead can be reached... COLLINS -- can you txt Wead please.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

INTERRUPT RON DAMMIT INTERRUPT

----------


## StudentForPaul08

> Reform based on Galveston, you say? 
> I WONDER WHO THEIR REPRESENTATIVE IS


THIS

----------


## bunklocoempire

Obama care?  here it comes...

----------


## llepard

> drink?


Smoke em if you have em

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Let's devaluate the money and make all the middle and poorer classes... EVEN POORER!

You Such Bachmann

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

No Mrs.Bachmann, FED notes are monopoly money.

----------


## cindy25

> No way ,we need to be realistic: dude's not young, and whoever he picks for VP needs to be a 20-year-younger exact clone.


ideally, yes; but there might need to be compromises/deals;  I would like to see Secy of State Huntsman.  perhaps another Mormon for VP, to bring in the Romney and Huntsman people.  Mike Lee?  Chavitz?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

refilling.

----------


## wgadget

I wanna hear her say U-NINE-ted states...LOL

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron got no answer on that what the hell.

----------


## akalucas

how many of u guys are also hitting the MUTE button when bachman speaks lol

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

It really pisses me off that Ron doesn't say something during these budget questions

----------


## AuH20

> He's not talking like a Dove at all.  He's sticking to the declaration of war point, that Israel can do what it wants with Iran (he mentioned his support for them to take out Iraq's reactor in the 80s), and that we just flat out can't afford aid and undeclared wars.
> 
> He's obviously been listening to the grassroots.


That's good to hear. You can be a non-interventionist and not paint yourself into a corner as a vulnerable pacifist. Maintaining that balance is crucial.

----------


## thehungarian

> Reform based on Galveston, you say? 
> I WONDER WHO THEIR REPRESENTATIVE IS


Haha

----------


## bunklocoempire

Wolf:  yeah, yeah, whatever lady.

----------


## mac_hine

Our man, blowin up twitter. Mostly positive. This is amazing.

----------


## RDM

> Ron Paul Trending 1st on Twitter.


Is it good stuff or bad?

----------


## jumpyg1258

Since when is reducing illegal immigration a national security issue?

----------


## wgadget

She said it:  U-NINE-ted States.

ACCCCCCKKKK...

----------


## Orgoonian



----------


## Canderson

cmon Paul lets get the military donations statistic in there

----------


## freefromchains

Give Ron a rebuttal NOW. Wolf Blitzer and CNN, Ron is a front runner, he is being called out, he must have a chance to respond. They don't want him responding because the MSM darlings will look foolish. See the ultimate Romney flustering on the budget of all things. Mittens strong point.

----------


## llepard

> Wolf:  yeah, yeah, whatever lady.


LMFAO

----------


## Adam West

> DWImK


It's 12:20 in Australia. I am supposed to pick up my wife at 5:45. I'll have to call a cab for her. A half bottle of vodka is gone. Geeeeez it's challenging being a Paul supporter.

Go Ron!

----------


## tfurrh

RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!! 1st in Iowa, 1st in our hearts!

----------


## AdamT

Larry, whatcha drinking this evening?

----------


## nasaal

since they ran out of legitimate talking points, and want to rehash the same debate to not give real contenders(like paul) a legitimate chance to appropriately speak his mind in these debates.

----------


## anewvoice

> how many of u guys are also hitting the MUTE button when bachman speaks lol


 Mute button when anyone BUT Ron Paul speaks, much easier to listen to

----------


## llepard

> She said it:  U-NINE-ted States.
> 
> ACCCCCCKKKK...


DRINK

----------


## gjdavis60

Bachman sounds like she got her economics out of a Cracker Jack box.

----------


## KingNothing

If Ron were actually getting a chance to rebut these morons and maniacs, he'd be winning this debate even more handily than he already is.

----------


## gworrel

> how many of u guys are also hitting the MUTE button when bachman speaks lol


I don't need to. The mute in my brain automatically kicks in.  Nothing but nonsense.

----------


## XNavyNuke

10 minutes left.

----------


## bronxboy10

> Smoke em if you have em


+1

Ron is killing it.

----------


## 69360

They must be blowing up blitzer's ear piece don't go to paul, don't go to paul

----------


## RKoho

> Wolf:  yeah, yeah, whatever lady.


 Everyone: yeah, yeah, whatever lady.

----------


## green73

Mitt Romney Flip Flops On His Own Name
http://2012.talkingpointsmemo.com/20...me.php?ref=fpa

Willllllllard

----------


## The Freethinker

> If Ron were actually getting a chance to rebut these morons and maniacs, he'd be winning this debate even more handily than he already is.


And the media people know this. I for one think that CBS Face the Nation interview was CBS' effort to "make penance" for giving him 90 seconds - only they tried to corner him with accusations of blaming America.

But when Paul expertly schooled the CBS shrill who tried to entrap him, the interview was cut short.

Liars, all of them. Paul, the beacon and paragon of truth.

----------


## redbluepill

> damn, that question should had gone to paul.  why does gingrich get most of the good questions


Because he is the new anointed one... at least for the next 2 weeks.

----------


## bluesc

This debate has been great for Ron. He isn't holding back.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I don't need to. The mute in my brain automatically kicks in.  Nothing but nonsense.


she's funny.  she sounds like the people in the movie fargo.

----------


## llepard

> Larry, whatcha drinking this evening?


Water.  I do not drink alcohol very often, that $#@! is dangerous.  Had my fill when I was much younger.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Since when is reducing illegal immigration a national security issue?


Having our borders overrun by foreigners, yeah, I would say that pertains to national security and national sovereignty.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Mitt Romney Flip Flops On His Own Name
> http://2012.talkingpointsmemo.com/20...me.php?ref=fpa
> 
> Willllllllard


Rom Mittney?

----------


## Fermli

> 10 minutes left.


isnt the debate a full 2 hours?

----------


## Slimdude20

Well this drinking games going no where. I haven't heard obamacare or 999 yet! 

Guess it's a good thing it's a foreign policy debate. I've got to work tomorrow.

----------


## wgadget

So I was listening to Hugh WARMONGER Hewitt on the way home.  The SECOND Ron Paul was called on he said, "NOW IT'S TIME FOR A COMMERCIAL BREAK." 

Then his sidekick said something like, "HI, I'm Ron Paul and I'm still a nut."

THEY ARE SO AFRAID OF RON PAUL that it's BLATANT at this point.

And very reassuring to Paul supporters, I might add.  : )

Later Hewitt went on to say STOP ASKING HUNTSMAN QUESTIONS..He's in last place.  ONLY ASK MITT AND NEWT QUESTIONS.


What an ass.

----------


## axlr

> Rom Mittney?


LMFAO

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

You guys think Ron will get the fence question???

----------


## redbluepill

> I don't need to. The mute in my brain automatically kicks in.  Nothing but nonsense.


That happens to me when both Bachmann and Perry speak. Must be a defensive mechanism.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Some quotes from Buddy Roemer's Twitter:




> Get 'em @RonPaul. #cnndebate





> @RonPaul is kicking some ass. #cnndebate





> @RonPaul just comes right to the truth #CNNDebate





> @RonPaul is right on - you give up your liberty, you never get it back.





> Patriot Act - it does not need a long-term extension - it is unconstitutional #CNNDebate





> Absolutely #RonPaul - all this talk on cutting the budget is just talk #CNNDebate





> we're a nation of takers, not makers. keynesian doesn't work - we've proven it over and over again

----------


## XNavyNuke

> isnt the debate a full 2 hours?


I thought it was 90 minutes. Never mind!

----------


## green73

They're protecting Cain a bit tonight by ignoring him as much as possible.

----------


## tfurrh

Is that Jimmy Carter?

----------


## green73

How about ending the drug war?

----------


## Fermli

> You guys think Ron will get the fence question???


holocaust question is more likely imo. Though both are pretty unlikely imo.

----------


## Dianne

So..... missed the first hour; and just tuned in..   Rick Perry mentioned Ron Paul's name as in "Doctor Paul" , which Dr. Paul should have asked for a moment of rebuttal.     All debates if your name is mentioned, you have 30 seconds..    Dr. Paul too much a class act ...   he should have taken that 30 seconds since name mentioned, and kicked some ass !!!!!

----------


## kahless

I'm done. There are just too many times that SOB did not allow Ron to rebut.

----------


## redbluepill

Another Heritage Foundation representative.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I hope Dr. Paul has a strong answer for this one (assuming he gets to respond).

----------


## Jingles

Some quotes from Buddy Roemer's Twitter:

Get 'em @RonPaul. #cnndebate
@RonPaul is kicking some ass. #cnndebate
@RonPaul just comes right to the truth #CNNDebate
@RonPaul is right on - you give up your liberty, you never get it back.
Patriot Act - it does not need a long-term extension - it is unconstitutional #CNNDebate
Absolutely #RonPaul - all this talk on cutting the budget is just talk #CNNDebate
we're a nation of takers, not makers. keynesian doesn't work - we've proven it over and over again


Whoa. When did Buddy Roamer turn awesome?

----------


## tfurrh

MONROE DOCTRINE WAS A NON INTERVENTIONIST COMPACT.

----------


## bluesc

> holocaust question is more likely imo.


Right at the end. Final question.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> refilling.


I've got the whole damn bottle right here next to me

----------


## wgadget

Perry the Fairy.

Not that I have anything against fairies.

----------


## Fermli

odds that Perry knows Monroe's first name?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Damn sure don't do anymore dumbass moves like that Operation Gunrunner, or whatever it was called.

----------


## jumpyg1258

OMG he did not just say that the Mexicans are working with Iran did he?

----------


## anaconda

Looks like Ron is officially blacked out now.

----------


## wgadget

> Some quotes from Buddy Roemer's Twitter:
> 
> Get 'em @RonPaul. #cnndebate
> @RonPaul is kicking some ass. #cnndebate
> @RonPaul just comes right to the truth #CNNDebate
> @RonPaul is right on - you give up your liberty, you never get it back.
> Patriot Act - it does not need a long-term extension - it is unconstitutional #CNNDebate
> Absolutely #RonPaul - all this talk on cutting the budget is just talk #CNNDebate
> we're a nation of takers, not makers. keynesian doesn't work - we've proven it over and over again
> ...


Better question:  When does Buddy Roamer endorse Ron?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Perry the Drunken Fairy.
> 
> Not that I have anything against fairies.


Fixed.

----------


## gworrel

I would love to hear Ron say we need to end the drug war.  A repeat of the heroin line would be a hoot.

----------


## Hospitaller

> I would love to hear Ron say we need to end the drug war.  A repeat of the heroin line would be a hoot.


Your wish

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

"Not entirely"

----------


## Tina

Claps for ending drug war! Go Paul

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

is granted

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Another Heritage Foundation representative.


The "audience" is filled with them and they all have their questions.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> OMG he did not just say that the Mexicans are working with Iran did he?


no, he said hezollah and iran are working with mexico to infiltrate.  

drink for me!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

cant wait for the highlight reel

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Bachmann and these Kabuki Theater Clowns... Inciting Fear and War. Russia and China already stated they will not tolerate bombing and invading more c

----------


## PursuePeace

I Love you Ron Paul.

----------


## wgadget

> I would love to hear Ron say we need to end the drug war.  A repeat of the heroin line would be a hoot.



Your wish granted.

----------


## Adam West

> DRINK


Oh No!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And he's the Doctor.

----------


## bluesc

YES RON.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

hahaha go Ron

----------


## bronxboy10

Thank you for specifically pointing out medical marijuana.

----------


## wgadget

Ron Paul=WINNING

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> And he's the Doctor.


With the media blackout, Ron Paul is the real Doctor Who?

----------


## The Freethinker

Paul masterfully schooled Perry while tying the Mexico-Texas border/drug war problem to US security, immigration, citizenship, and focusing on US needs... in a condensed answer.

MASTERFUL!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That was good. Ron Paul turned the question to the aspect he wanted to discuss. Californians are going to like that answer a lot.

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul just crushed it again. Monumental night

----------


## flightlesskiwi

1, 2, 3.

9 9 9

edit:  number 4.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Ron Paul is trending 3rd on Twitter. The only candidate trending.

----------


## ItztehBean

Ron Paul is Bi-WINNING

----------


## wgadget

"SECONDLY"  

glug

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Ron seems kinda out of it...sloooow is he too tired? jet lagged?

----------


## gjdavis60

Annex Mexico!

----------


## JoshS

RON JUST MADE MY JAW DROP.

Doesn't matter the crowd, Ron just won VOTES.

----------


## SchleckBros

Neal Boortz is really liking Paul on twitter tonight 

@Talkmaster - Neal Boortz
Ron Paul nails it on canceling the drug war. Money saved. Lives saved.

----------


## fisharmor

When did terrorists come into the country via Mexico?
Or is this extrapolated from the fact that everyone in the US Is a terrorist now?

----------


## JTforRP

RON!

----------


## bunklocoempire

..soooooo...... 999???  ...and mountains???

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ron has tiger blood, too

----------


## jumpyg1258

> 1, 2, 3.
> 
> 9 9 9
> 
> edit:  number 4.


Wow I can't believe he hasn't said 999 yet.  Its his big catchphrase too.

----------


## llepard

If you order pizza.  It will come.

----------


## AdamT

That dude kinda looked like Bubbles.

----------


## wgadget

> Neal Boortz is really liking Paul on twitter tonight 
> 
> @Talkmaster - Neal Boortz
> Ron Paul nails it on canceling the drug war. Money saved. Lives saved.


Something to AGREE on next week!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> When did terrorists come into the country via Mexico?
> Or is this extrapolated from the fact that everyone in the US Is a terrorist now?



damnnnn...great comment +rep

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

That shine is not coming from America, Frothy, it's the glean off the juice pouring out your ass.

----------


## fisharmor

We do allow doctors and lawyers and engineers into this country.
And then make them cut our grass.

----------


## Carehn

So am I really seeing this?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> When did terrorists come into the country via Mexico?
> Or is this extrapolated from the fact that everyone in the US Is a terrorist now?


For all but one on the stage.

----------


## mac_hine

We must not be watching the same debate. He's killing it!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> If you order pizza.  It will come.


rofl

----------


## wgadget

> If you order pizza.  It will come.


Hey, Great Clips has a new Herman Cain promotion out now. 9.99 or something.

----------


## Adam West

> Water.  I do not drink alcohol very often, that $#@! is dangerous.  Had my fill when I was much younger.


My Vodka looks like water...

----------


## christagious

My first post in a looonnggg time.  I think it's time to come back!

I have this debate DVRing right now.  Is Ron getting more time on this debate to give the other candidates more time to attack him on foreign policy?

----------


## bluesc

Anyone notice that even moral champion isn't challenging Ron on the drug war? Ron is on fire.

----------


## bunklocoempire

..national ID plug?

----------


## wgadget

> My first post in a looonnggg time.  I think it's time to come back!
> 
> I have this debate DVRing right now.  Is Ron getting more time on this debate to give the other candidates more time to attack him on foreign policy?


Welcome back!

----------


## axlr

> Hey, Great Clips has a new Herman Cain promotion out now. 9.99 or something.


I assume it's just a clean shave?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Anyone notice that even moral champion isn't challenging Ron on the drug war? Ron is on fire.


owning.

----------


## anaconda

Newt just advocated the massive increase in college tuition for math & science majors.

----------


## bluesc

> My first post in a looonnggg time.  I think it's time to come back!
> 
> I have this debate DVRing right now.  Is Ron getting more time on this debate to give the other candidates more time to attack him on foreign policy?


Welcome back! Good amount of time, and everyone is afraid to attack him

----------


## gworrel

> We do allow doctors and lawyers and engineers into this country.
> And then make them cut our grass.


Not Mitt's grass though.  Not this week.

----------


## fisharmor

You know who else came here as an immigrant?
LUDWIG VON $#@!ING MISES

FTW

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Umm…Newt…we do have Selective Service.

----------


## cindy25

DickMorrisTweet Dick Morris 
#cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop CNN is trying to hype Ron Paul. its their effort to destabilize the Republican Party and promote Paul

----------


## RKoho

I rate his the drug answer somewhere between 5-7. Still, the night has been great overall. Especially when he shell shocked Mittens

----------


## wgadget

> I assume it's just a clean shave?


Just a cheap haircut.

----------


## ItztehBean

Neuter is giving me the chills just by thinking about him.

----------


## parocks

> Some quotes from Buddy Roemer's Twitter:
> 
> Get 'em @RonPaul. #cnndebate
> @RonPaul is kicking some ass. #cnndebate
> @RonPaul just comes right to the truth #CNNDebate
> @RonPaul is right on - you give up your liberty, you never get it back.
> Patriot Act - it does not need a long-term extension - it is unconstitutional #CNNDebate
> Absolutely #RonPaul - all this talk on cutting the budget is just talk #CNNDebate
> we're a nation of takers, not makers. keynesian doesn't work - we've proven it over and over again
> ...



Buddy Roemer has a good resume.  He really could be in these debates.

----------


## mac_hine

PREDICTION: Ron will will online debate polls with 80% + of the vote. He is being masterful tonight.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Wow mandating that you have to go to church to be a citizen in this country, so much for freedom of religion.

----------


## wgadget

> DickMorrisTweet Dick Morris 
> #cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop CNN is trying to hype Ron Paul. its their effort to destabilize the Republican Party and promote Paul



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Get newt Backman! LOL

----------


## axlr

> PREDICTION: Ron will will online debate polls with 80% + of the vote. He is being masterful tonight.


And then the poll will be taken down...

----------


## anaconda

Bachmann's lipstick is smeared like the joker.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Hey, Great Clips has a new Herman Cain promotion out now. 9.99 or something.


Great marketing and sales ploy

----------


## Tina

> Ron has tiger blood, too


That's great!

----------


## christagious

> Welcome back!


Thanks!   I wonder how big the community here is now compared to when I was active

----------


## AdamT

Bachmann you're not allowed to speak Steve Jobs' name. Silence!

----------


## bluesc

Of course, Newt gets a rebuttal.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> PREDICTION: Ron will will online debate polls with 80% + of the vote. He is being masterful tonight.


prediction: polls will be declared unusable.

----------


## Fermli

> DickMorrisTweet Dick Morris 
> #cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop CNN is trying to hype Ron Paul. its their effort to destabilize the Republican Party and promote Paul


haha awesome

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> You know who else came here as an immigrant?
> LUDWIG VON $#@!ING MISES
> 
> FTW





Fisharmor, you keep making me laugh.  thanks.  makes the bachmann go down a little easier - she's awful

Newt likes the DREAM act????

----------


## PursuePeace

> Wow mandating that you have to go to church to be a citizen in this country, so much for freedom of religion.


what?? i must have missed that. Someone actually said that?????

----------


## LibertyEagle

> You know who else came here as an immigrant?
> LUDWIG VON $#@!ING MISES
> 
> FTW


Yup and he came here LEGALLY.

----------


## The Free Hornet

> I rate his the drug answer somewhere between 5-7. Still, the night has been great overall. Especially when he shell shocked Mittens


Applause (!) with his answser makes it a $#@!ing TEN.  Nobody rebutted him.  NOBODY.  He just ended the drug war.  It has no defenders.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> DickMorrisTweet Dick Morris 
> #cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop CNN is trying to hype Ron Paul. its their effort to destabilize the Republican Party and promote Paul


Dick is very afraid of Ron Paul. Bill O is probably pissing himself too.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Grow our own scientists, bribe others to come here, and kill the rest -got it.

----------


## smithtg

newt getting the time tonight imagine that!

----------


## AuH20

> Wow mandating that you have to go to church to be a citizen in this country, so much for freedom of religion.


I think you're misconstruing what he was saying. He was utilizing an example of a family which has assimilated into American society.

----------


## bluesc

Bachmann gets another rebuttal. Ugh.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> haha awesome


omg.  dick morris is an idiot.

----------


## wgadget

> Thanks!   I wonder how big the community here is now compared to when I was active


There's a thread around here somewhere about all the old people who would be coming out of the woodwork...  : )

----------


## Hospitaller

> Bachmann's lipstick is smeared like the joker.


I loled

----------


## AdamT

> DickMorrisTweet Dick Morris 
> #cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop CNN is trying to hype Ron Paul. its their effort to destabilize the Republican Party and promote Paul


That's some funny $#@! right there hahah.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


That translated means Ron's doing well. LOL

----------


## KramerDSP

CHolmesw33t Chris Holmes 
Ron Paul has been spot on about everything. he's scaring the other candidates and shaking my beliefs! #CNNDebate

----------


## Hospitaller

Red face romney , hes still malfunctioning

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Grow our own scientists, bribe others to come here, and kill the rest -got it.


Oh man you nailed it.

----------


## McChronagle

steve wanted 30,000 engineers? is this true or does bachman think factory workers = engineers?

----------


## pauliticalfan

I'll staple a green card to your diploma. -Mitt Romney

Wow...

----------


## gworrel

> Bachmann's lipstick is smeared like the joker.


I feel sorry for her about that. Something must have gone wrong in prep.  She is well capable of sounding like a clown without having to look like one.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Romney's relatives in Mexico:  http://www.khou.com/video/yahoo-vide...132115743.html

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Dick is very afraid of Ron Paul. Bill O is probably pissing himself too.


lolol......

----------


## AGRP

Gee.  Wolf is very diligent about allowing rebuttals for everyone except Paul.

----------


## Tom in NYC

> DickMorrisTweet Dick Morris 
> #cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop CNN is trying to hype Ron Paul. its their effort to destabilize the Republican Party and promote Paul


Mr. Orwell just tipped his cap.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

romney:  we want those brains in our country.  BRAAAAAIIIIINNNNSSS!!!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

THEY NEED TO HAVE 2 DIGITAL DISPLAYS on all the candidates podiums...

Amount of Questions asked

Amount of Time to Reply.


Romney wants to put Americans out of Work!

----------


## Tiger35

Hmmmmm Brains BRAINS!

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> That's some funny $#@! right there hahah.


That's funny right der i don't care who you R!

----------


## christagious

> There's a thread around here somewhere about all the old people who would be coming out of the woodwork...  : )


Lol..... Well I was 22 when I joined, now I'm 26.... I guess I'm old....er

----------


## XNavyNuke

Why can't U.S. citizens get engineering and science degrees? Oh, wait a minute, they've been public schooled.

----------


## wgadget

RON PAUL 2012 OR BUST, SUCKAS.

----------


## fisharmor

Yeah, let's only bring in the best and brightest.... those starving Irish $#@!ers?  Layabouts who stink of potatoes.  Send 'em back!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

drink for professional legal immigrants' brains.

----------


## redmod79

Instead of importing science and majors, how about we improve our education system and make our own?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I feel sorry for her about that. Something must have gone wrong in prep.  She is well capable of sounding like a clown without having to look like one.


Yeah, her eye makeup is all messed up too.

----------


## wgadget

> Lol..... Well I was 22 when I joined, now I'm 26.... I guess I'm old....er


Well, um...I meant OLD as in FORMER.

Hehe.

----------


## SchleckBros

> DickMorrisTweet Dick Morris 
> #cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop CNN is trying to hype Ron Paul. its their effort to destabilize the Republican Party and promote Paul


OMG. If Dick Morris is freaking out you know Ron Paul is winning the debate.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

C'mon. Ron doesn't get this many rebuttals.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

What is this?! Let's move on!

----------


## AuH20

> Yeah, let's only bring in the best and brightest.... those starving Irish $#@!ers?  Layabouts who stink of potatoes.  Send 'em back!


Meritocracy man. That's the way it works. We have enough of our own $#@!-ups. We don't need anymore.

----------


## hammy

This is horribly dull. Repeating the same things over and over

----------


## wgadget

Newt is a pompous ass.

----------


## Tom in NYC

The chapter in Ron's last book on this subject is so good that I really really want him to hop in on the current immigrants issue.

----------


## LibertyEagle

In other words, Gingrich is for amnesty.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Instead of importing science and majors, how about we improve our education system and make our own?


because that would make too much freaking sense.

america.  exceptional because of all the smart immigrants we immigrate.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> OMG. If Dick Morris is freaking out you know Ron Paul is winning the debate.


There's something going on over here asking who's winning.  Tell them...

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/l...000446912.html

----------


## sailingaway

vote who is winning the debate here, scroll down below conversation box and it will come up with a 'vote now' link, Ron isn't ahead at the moment.  h xxp://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/post/cnn-national-security-debate-the-live-blog/2011/11/21/gIQAXSJYlN_blog.html?tid=sm_twitter_washingtonpost

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Instead of importing science and majors, how about we improve our education system and make our own?


NEA

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Perry almost had a brain fart again!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> In other words, Gingrich is for amnesty.


With an ID and a list

----------


## low preference guy

is the debate over?

----------


## AGRP

lol @ Mittens parroting Paul about incentives.

----------


## devil21

That exchange between Mitt and Newt left me thoroughly confused.  Two guys talking for minutes on end and not saying a DAMN THING.

----------


## LibertyEagle

What about that magnet that YOU created, Perry? -- giving in-state tuition to illegal aliens.

Oh bull, Perry.  What about the sanctuary cities in Texas?  You haven't done one damn thing to secure any border.

----------


## AuH20

> because that would make too much freaking sense.
> 
> america.  exceptional because of all the smart immigrants we immigrate.


But any turnaround is going to take time. That's not realistic.

----------


## axlr

Perry scared me a little bit there.

"The real problem is..."

1...
2...
3...
End hard pause...

"Securing that border."

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

Rick Perry sure wants to 'secure that border'

----------


## mac_hine

From Twitter:

Ron Paul just articulated the succint critique of the Drug War that everyone secretly wishes politicians would say openly. #CNNDebate

AnonyOps Anonymous
"The war on drugs undermines our civil liberties" - Ron Paul #cnndebate ...... truth!

Happy to see that Ron Paul and the #drugwar are trending worldwide.

@BCdoesDC @chrisc0ttingham CNN Blitzer Newt Santorum Bachmann all pro Iraq war Scam Trillion dollars now Iran Ron Paul only not paid for.

ItsQueenbish Queen Bitch
I just mute my tv until Ron Paul speaks no one else is winning me right now

Veganice Veganice
Canadian Vegan for Ron Paul!! He is actually getting to speak tonight!! #CNNDebate #RonPaul


The people love him!

----------


## christagious

> Well, um...I meant OLD as in FORMER.
> 
> Hehe.


I fit that description too.   You joined in 07 so you're in that group too, right? Or have you been active all this time?

It's good to be back

----------


## bunklocoempire

oh give me some drones, where the buffalo rooooaaammm

----------


## AdamT

LOL Perry's stare at Romney.

----------


## redbluepill

Rick Perry is talking about stopping magnets. Didn't he promote giving taxdollars to illegals for college?

----------


## XNavyNuke

Border controls = fence. Aviation assets = drones.

----------


## cindy25

Romney just called for national ID

----------


## Fermli

> is the debate over?


no, 20 minutes left.

----------


## redmod79

I'm an engineer and I work with a lot of non-US engineers.  In my experience, a properly educated American engineer is far more valuable than a non-US engineer.  Unfortunately, there isn't many of us.

----------


## anaconda

Mittens seems a bit off tonight. Whaddya think?

----------


## freefromchains

Why haven't I heard Ron in the last 20 minutes???

----------


## fisharmor

You $#@!ing dip$#@!, Romney, IF IMMIGRANTS NEED ID CARDS, THEN WE ALL DO

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Mittens seems a bit off tonight. Whaddya think?


Ron rattled him with a little rope a dope!

----------


## sailingaway

> Why haven't I heard Ron in the last 20 minutes???


three guesses?

----------


## Carehn

> You $#@!ing dip$#@!, Romney, IF IMMIGRANTS NEED ID CARDS, THEN WE ALL DO


Thats what i was thinking. They try a card about every 2 years now.

----------


## tfurrh

> Perry almost had a brain fart again!


He let me down

----------


## XNavyNuke

> I'm an engineer and I work with a lot of non-US engineers.  In my experience, a properly educated American engineer is far more valuable than a non-US engineer.  Unfortunately, there isn't many of us.


+1776 on both points

----------


## anaconda

This has been the best debate for showcasing Ron's differences from the other candidates. He's 180 from everyone on everything.

----------


## Tom in NYC

> This is horribly dull. Repeating the same things over and over


Without Ron, and, to a much lesser extent, Huntsman, getting involved, it's just talking in circles.

----------


## KingNothing

Something is happening in this debate.  Something..... wonderful.


Twitter is exploding for Ron!

----------


## fisharmor

> I'm an engineer and I work with a lot of non-US engineers.  In my experience, a properly educated American engineer is far more valuable than a non-US engineer.  Unfortunately, there isn't many of us.


The Indian software developers I work with are practiced in subject-verb agreement.

----------


## wgadget

> I fit that description too.   You joined in 07 so you're in that group too, right? Or have you been active all this time?
> 
> It's good to be back


I came back a few months ago, but the principles of The Revolution have been in my heart and mind since 2008...They're addicting.

----------


## AlexG

I dont get the big fuss over illegal immigrants, who cares if they come here illegally? They make up a huge portion of our economy here in Texas and our goal should be about eliminating entitlement programs.

----------


## christagious

> Instead of importing science and majors, how about we improve our education system and make our own?


What a way to help with the economy, bring in smart immigrants to take jobs.   That was a bad move on his part.   I hear the rednecks screaming "He wants them to take our jobs!"  (<---in a South Park redneck accent)

----------


## agorist ninja

Reuters live blogging the debate w/ poll for who is currently winning: http://live.reuters.com/Event/GOP_Pr...Foreign_Policy

Let 'em know.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> You $#@!ing dip$#@!, Romney, IF IMMIGRANTS NEED ID CARDS, THEN WE ALL DO


welcome to NM!!

----------


## wgadget

Paul/Huntsman 2012

The neocons would $#@! bricks.

----------


## ctiger2

> This has been the best debate for showcasing Ron's differences from the other candidates. He's 180 from everyone on everything.


Yes, he's standing alone tonight.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Comment From Chris G. 
> The totals at the break are Paul 8-,Santorium-7,Bachmann-9,Huntsman-7,Newt-12,Perry-11,Romney-8,Cain-7


...

----------


## AuH20

Ron should have talked about oxycontin and other prescription drugs which drive criminal behavior. That would have really smacked it out of the park.

----------


## PeteinLA

When you here Perry speak it's like watching a tight rope walker working without a net.

----------


## axlr

> three guesses?


1. He threatens the establishment
2. He's not "Today's Republican"
3. The EPA

----------


## thehungarian

It really irks me when Romney talks about punishing companies who employ illegals. Why is it an employer's job to perform a police function?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> vote who is winning the debate here, scroll down below conversation box and it will come up with a 'vote now' link, Ron isn't ahead at the moment.  h xxp://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/post/cnn-national-security-debate-the-live-blog/2011/11/21/gIQAXSJYlN_blog.html?tid=sm_twitter_washingtonpost


Didn't see it...

----------


## smithtg

newt getting the time tonight imagine that!

----------


## AuH20

> Paul/Huntsman 2012
> 
> The neocons would $#@! bricks.


Huntsman in some ways is worse than a neocon. Be careful of him.

----------


## Hospitaller

> What a way to help with the economy, bring in smart immigrants to take jobs.   That was a bad move on his part.   I hear the rednecks screaming "He wants them to take our jobs!"  (<---in a South Park redneck accent)


dey took err jerbs

----------


## llepard

> Mittens seems a bit off tonight. Whaddya think?


I think Mitt's heart is not really in this.  It feels like work and he is entitled.  

He can also read the political wind.  His time has passed

----------


## bunklocoempire

> I dont get the big fuss over illegal immigrants, who cares if they come here illegally? They make up a huge portion of our economy here in Texas and our goal should be about eliminating entitlement programs.


Pride and fear. Fear and outrage.  Divide and conquer.

----------


## Xelaetaks

I'm donating a few bucks to the super voter bomb after this debate tonight!!!

----------


## blabam

> When you here Perry speak it's like watching a tight rope walker working without a net.


 +rep for you!

----------


## KingNothing

> three guesses?


Yup, completely agree.  Ron is getting shut out now because he's bent the rest of the candidates over.  This has been complete and total domination.

This debate has been The Ron Paul Show.  This is the best televised event in the campaign's history, imo.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Syria.  drink for me!

----------


## bunklocoempire

F*** NATO

----------


## Johncjackson

> What about that magnet that YOU created, Perry? -- giving in-state tuition to illegal aliens.
> 
> Oh bull, Perry.  What about the sanctuary cities in Texas?  You haven't done one damn thing to secure any border.


States' "Rights", local based education decisions. All states do that- give reduced tuition prices to local residents. "Illegal immigrants" who live in Texas are more deserving of the tuition reduction on that basis than "Americans" from D.C. Sorry, this is about the only thing I don't dislike about Perry and seems like the last thing to criticize him for, except for pandering. I am not anti-immigration, and I don't attach some magical significance to immigration laws above all others in a country where the average citizens commits at least a couple felonies every day.

----------


## llepard

Addington.  Neocon.  Bad man

----------


## bluesc

Does Syria even have oil?

----------


## anaconda

999

----------


## Tiger35

Cain can't live in a No Fly Zone lol.

----------


## ericsnow

> dey took err jerbs


Derker Derbs!

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Yup, completely agree.  Ron is getting shut out now because he's bent the rest of the candidates over.  This has been complete and total domination.
> 
> This debate has been The Ron Paul Show.  This is the best televised event in the campaign's history, imo.


+1, QFT.

----------


## redmod79

> The Indian software developers I work with are practiced in subject-verb agreement.


Ya, I meant aren't.  

Seriously though, I work with a lot of Indian guys.  They're nice people, but they are't good engineers.  You have to tell them exactly what to do and they still make a lot of mistakes.  In addition to that, we are paying them for us to train them to be our future competitors.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Reuters live blogging the debate w/ poll for who is currently winning: http://live.reuters.com/Event/GOP_Pr...Foreign_Policy
> 
> Let 'em know.


Paul at 66%.
Not sure how many votes.

----------


## RPSupporter305

I don't have twitter, where can I see the trending topics?

----------


## tfurrh

any thoughts on this:
Mitt is taking a dive to give his votes to Newt?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Cain doesn't want spending cuts.

----------


## jumpyg1258

How much oil does Syria export?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

<----   no fly zone!!  drink for me!!

----------


## AuH20

> I dont get the big fuss over illegal immigrants, who cares if they come here illegally? They make up a huge portion of our economy here in Texas and our goal should be about eliminating entitlement programs.


Good luck with eliminating entitlement programs. It's not going to happen. As far as illegals goes, it's only a matter of time before the whole country goes blue, thanks to the promises a certain party guarantees.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Nice one, Cain. Criticize the Republican position of cutting deep.

----------


## Johncjackson

> Pride and fear. Fear and outrage.  Divide and conquer.


Sadly, we are not immune to this.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Ron Paul is so far above these jokers, it's not even funny.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> any thoughts on this:
> Mitt is taking a dive to give his votes to Newt?


the older folk remember newt's unfaithfulness to his wives.  

at least the ones i know.

----------


## BrianH

Cain says stop buying oil from Syria!!  Huh? Do they have oil?

----------


## doctor jones

Ron Paul was trending #1 WORLDWIDE on Twitter several times during the debate.

----------


## anaconda

serious about Syria :-)

----------


## mac_hine

From Twitter...  margaret538 margaret
@
@IAmNoDaisy Ron Paul! Young voters like him, military likes him, gays likes him! he is Grizzly MOTHER Bear when it comes to constitution!

Love it!

----------


## wgadget

The Yahoo and Washington Post polls about who is winning has been REMOVED.

At least I don't see either one of them.

----------


## XNavyNuke

No fly zones = aviation blockades. Constitutionally, that should require congressional authorization.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> any thoughts on this:
> Mitt is taking a dive to give his votes to Newt?


I don't think it's a dive, maybe more like drafting between all these hacks.

----------


## gworrel

> Why haven't I heard Ron in the last 20 minutes???


Ron must be over quota for the night.

----------


## akalucas

comparing when Paul stood by Romney I can tell he enjoyed Pauls company more instead of perry...he gives perry the evil eye lol

----------


## Hospitaller

GIVE RON PAUL A GO ON THIS ARAB SPRING QUESTION

$#@!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> any thoughts on this:
> Mitt is taking a dive to give his votes to Newt?


I don't think so.  I think his fail is coming naturally.  All hair, no substance.

----------


## Johncjackson

> It really irks me when Romney talks about punishing companies who employ illegals. Why is it an employer's job to perform a police function?


It isn't. Just as it's not his responsibility to check the papers of the employees for companies that cut his grass.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Syria is 31st in the world in oil exports.  LOL Cain made it sound like Syria is a big exporter.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...oil_production

----------


## PatriotOne

Dang.  Sounds like I should have watched this debate.  I stopped watching them because I thought I was going to have a coronary (literally) I was getting so mad at RP's treatment.  Looks forward to tubz.

----------


## KramerDSP

alexander_swag Alex Sanders 
Never thought I'd hear the day I'd say this but Ron Paul is probably my favorite candidate for President. Need to hear a few more debates...


BlazedRoots Just Rob 
#cnndebate Ron Paul looks better and better when compared to these GOPers and Obama, and I love regulations. SMH #2012


Tipping Point is here.

----------


## MaxPower

I am positively thrilled at how much speaking time Dr. Paul has gotten in this debate and how well he has articulated pro-liberty positions. During that discussion of Israel, I kept expecting Wolf to cut him short before he had finished getting his thought out, but instead he was given ample time to cover all of the major points in a way that he seldom gets to do in these televised debates. It seems enough people complained loudly enough that the network was left with no option but to _actually give him some time to speak_ for once.

----------


## mac_hine

Another twitter... Paeter_Michael Peter Michael France
So I guess tonight's the night I become a Ron Paul fan #CNNDebate

He's making history tonight peeps!

----------


## fisharmor

> Ya, I meant aren't.  
> 
> Seriously though, I work with a lot of Indian guys.  They're nice people, but they are't good engineers.  You have to tell them exactly what to do and they still make a lot of mistakes.  In addition to that, we are paying them for us to train them to be our future competitors.


Dude, I just had to take diversity training to point out why this is wrong.

----------


## asurfaholic

> I'm an engineer and I work with a lot of non-US engineers.  In my experience, a properly educated American engineer is far more valuable than a non-US engineer.*  Unfortunately, there isn't many of us.*



Our education seriously sucks

----------


## anaconda

Huntsman = New World Oder Stooge.

----------


## llepard

Huntsman .  Zionist

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Well, they skipped Dr. Paul entirely for that question.

----------


## S.Shorland

Huntsman is stealing all Paul's lines.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

yeah, we're really disengaged in somalia.

hahahahahah

----------


## Tunink

Huntsman just stole a RP line bad....

----------


## redbluepill

> I dont get the big fuss over illegal immigrants, who cares if they come here illegally? They make up a huge portion of our economy here in Texas and our goal should be about eliminating entitlement programs.


I personally dont have a problem w/ them. I'd come to the US illegally too if my neighborhood was controlled by drug lords.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

nvm lol

----------


## XNavyNuke

I can't believe that Wolf didn't repeat the question?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Gold!

----------


## mac_hine

My brain has a boner right now!

----------


## jumpyg1258

Ugh oh Ron didn't pay attention and no one corrected him.

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul calling out Paul Wolfowitz $#@! just got real son

----------


## llepard

> Gold!


Silver too.

----------


## PursuePeace

Ron better get a rebuttal on this.

----------


## Ekrub

ouch, that answer was all over the place.

----------


## Apparition

as soon as the question was asked (a non issue)... I knew it was going to Ron's to answer.

----------


## coffeewithchess

RP has not prepared for tonight, it's been a disaster........................................

----------


## bluesc

> Ron Paul calling out Paul Wolfowitz $#@! just got real son


That was perfect. Wolfowitz looked down in shame.

----------


## jsingh1022

Here is Romney dancing around the question

----------


## thehungarian

> RP has not prepared for tonight, it's been a disaster........................................


That was his first weak answer. Other than that he's been great.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

the american century.

hip hip hooray!!

DRINK!

----------


## LibertyEagle

REBUT that $#@!, Ron.

He compared your foreign policy to Obama.  Obama's foreign policy is like MITT's.  They both want to start more wars.  They both want to nation-build.  

Hang 'em high!!!  Don't let him get away with this.

----------


## RP Supporter

Washington Post's Fix

TheFix: 
This #cnndebate proves that Ron Paul is just barely a Republican. MUCH more aligned with Libertarians

No bias in the media, folks.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

covert and clandestine.

this is freaking insane.

these men are INSANE.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Ron does not sound right tonight... he talks fatigued and a bit cynical.

Not good at winning over new votes

----------


## ItztehBean

His weakest answer is still superior to the best brought by any of these cronies.

----------


## Tunink

I personally liked RPs answer in regard to the Al Shabab/Al Qaeda.

----------


## The Freethinker

Romney openly advocated regime change in Syria. And I thought Perry was the clumsy one...

----------


## BrianH

Romney sounds like Hitler. We need to be the leader of the world by military strength

----------


## jumpyg1258

I guess no one is going to answer that gals question about forces in Africa.

----------


## cpike

> RP has not prepared for tonight, it's been a disaster........................................


You gotta be kidding me? This is the best yet! Twitter is buzzing, everyone's talking about Ron Paul in a positive light!!!

----------


## jsingh1022

Did Romney just say we need to use covert action to force a regime change? 

This is what Alex Jones has been talking about for years

----------


## PursuePeace

> RP has not prepared for tonight, it's been a disaster........................................


I couldn't disagree more.

----------


## llepard

> RP has not prepared for tonight, it's been a disaster........................................


No.  Have you watched the whole thing?  He just muffed one question

----------


## wgadget

> Washington Post's Fix
> 
> TheFix: 
> This #cnndebate proves that Ron Paul is just barely a Republican. MUCH more aligned with Libertarians
> 
> No bias in the media, folks.


Yeah, he must have been WINNING THE POLL THEY REMOVED.

----------


## AGRP

Perry got to respond, but not Paul when Romney likened Paul's policy to Obama's?  Paul better start doing some butting in.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Dang!!!

----------


## devil21

> RP has not prepared for tonight, it's been a disaster........................................


wtf?

----------


## Badger Paul

Do these AEI flunkies spend their time dreaming up countries to try and invade?

----------


## Dorfsmith

Ron Paul is doing incredible tonight. Best debate yet. Can't wait to share the highlights.

----------


## ctiger2

I thought he did a good job of answering multiple issues in one answer.

----------


## Ekrub

answer: the debt

----------


## coffeewithchess

> That was his first weak answer. Other than that he's been great.


Not the other ones I have seen, you must remember RP supporters, we understand what he is saying...the audience he is talking to, has been brainwashed for the past 20 years by the media.
RP needs to get talking points, and stop with all this "mind our business" crap.  The fact the campaign and RP has had soooooo much time to prepare for this, and get him some talking points, and this is what we get.......FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!

----------


## green73

I love how both the think tanks asking questions are pure neocon.

----------


## akalucas

Paul has done GREAT tonight, but his last answer was not fined tuned like the others...a little all over the place.

----------


## Miss Annie

> His weakest answer is still superior to the best brought by any of these cronies.


YES!!!!!!

----------


## wgadget

> Ron does not sound right tonight... he talks fatigued and a bit cynical.
> 
> Not good at winning over new votes


You're kidding, right?  TWITTER is all A-PAUL.

----------


## 69360

why don't we mind our own business. mittens was stunned, didn't know what to say

----------


## anewvoice

> You gotta be kidding me? This is the best yet! Twitter is buzzing, everyone's talking about Ron Paul in a positive light!!!


do not feed the trolls, Ron Paul has shown why his is the only choice tonight, truly a different option

----------


## moderate libertarian

I felt bad for his chances after seeing the poll that said  many Ameicans don't see him as a real Chrisian, I had no idea Mitt Romney was such a major league douchebag after hearing his views.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Did Romney just say we need to use covert action to force a regime change? 
> 
> This is what Alex Jones has been talking about for years


Yep, that's what he said.  He's insane and dangerous.

----------


## fisharmor

Ron, you better say money for a national security risk.

----------


## The Free Hornet

Good rebuttal!

----------


## Hospitaller

TOUCHDOWN

----------


## cindy25

we must be making headway, Morris really upset tonight

DickMorrisTweet Dick Morris 
#cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop Moral equalency between US and Syria and Iran. Ron Paul is a nut

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

> Not the other ones I have seen, you must remember RP supporters, we understand what he is saying...the audience he is talking to, has been brainwashed for the past 20 years by the media.
> RP needs to get talking points, and stop with all this "mind our business" crap.  The fact the campaign and RP has had soooooo much time to prepare for this, and get him some talking points, and this is what we get.......FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!


Judging from twitter comments people seem to be liking what RP is saying.

----------


## tfurrh

BOOM

----------


## garyallen59

whoa guys Paul gave an awesome answer, shouted out Wolfowitz! Great truth was given about what incites al quieda. don't know why there are some people that didn't like that answer.

----------


## AuH20

Perry is right about China.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Ron, you better say money for a national security risk.


well, sorry.

that would have been a brilliant end.

but the occupy US was good.  sets him apart by a landslide.

----------


## green73

> RP has not prepared for tonight, it's been a disaster........................................


???????

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

The only thing wrong with that last answer from Dr. Paul was he wasn't forceful enough with his tone of voice. He made a good argument and explained his overall position on interfering in other nations' problems. Specific countries don't matter, the policy is uniform across the board.

----------


## ItztehBean

That's enough. Dick Morris is now about to cry in his closet.

----------


## agorist ninja

Really can't stand the hyper-critical crybabies anymore.  Grow up.

This is probably Ron's best debate of the entire campaign.  He's trending all over twitter, everyone is talking about him.  He's driving the conversation.  He's on the top of Drudge.  It's a huge success.

STOP WHINING!

----------


## WD-NY

> Ron, you better say money for a national security risk.


ufgh... Taliban?! 

What the heck Ron.

----------


## Feelgood

What is Perry saying to Ron?

----------


## Hospitaller

OH $#@! MITTENS YOU JUST OPENED A CAN OF BLOWBACK

Unfortunately RP will get no rebuttle

----------


## devil21

Another ignored rebuttal for RP.  That's like 8 total times.

----------


## The Free Hornet

Another no-rebuttal for Ron Paul.  At least he is dominating.  Thank you Ron!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Romney trying to recover

----------


## MsDoodahs

Oh, good Lord, Mittens wants us to start bombing Latin America.

The guy scares me.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

We were attacked because we are over there!

No applause for Romney though so thats good. Maybe we are making waves.

----------


## The Freethinker

Santorum wants pan-American solidarity? But the US has always has had massive influence in Central America, and nowadays South America for the most part has swung leftward and HATES the US. What is this guy thinking?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

You snake, Romney. Taking a shot in your final statement. What a frickin' coward.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

what the $#@! did perry just mouth to paul?

----------


## wgadget

How the HELL does MITT know what's going on? He hasn't even been Governor of MA in ages...

----------


## dannno

Cain: Biggest future threat cyber-terrorism (Newt agrees)

----------


## bunklocoempire

big potatoe moths!

----------


## Badger Paul

And Dick Morris sucks toes!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Time for a Romney Reading List?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Low blow by Mitt Romney to Ron Paul at the end.

----------


## The Freethinker

I wish Paul had called out Romney's mention of regime change in Syria. You can bet the Syrians will not take this lightly.

----------


## thehungarian

Oh man did I call Newt saying, "EMP" for that answer. I have witnesses.

----------


## Johncjackson

> Not the other ones I have seen, you must remember RP supporters, we understand what he is saying...the audience he is talking to, has been brainwashed for the past 20 years by the media.
> RP needs to get talking points, and stop with all this "mind our business" crap.  The fact the campaign and RP has had soooooo much time to prepare for this, and get him some talking points, and this is what we get.......FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!


He's not going to win over the hardcore neocons. This debate is being conducted by failures of the Bush administration and other necons. But the AUDIENCE includes a lot of more reasonable people, including at least some who do not profit from the military industrial complex. Many of them will understand. Hell, even the necons understand- they understand too well.

----------


## jumpyg1258

If we won peace in Iraq, then why are we still there?

----------


## green73

What a bunch of $#@!ing nutcases.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> OH $#@! MITTENS YOU JUST OPENED A CAN OF BLOWBACK
> 
> Unfortunately RP will get no rebuttle


E.E.P...

----------


## BattleFlag1776

> Santorum wants pan-American solidarity? But the US has always has had massive influence in Central America, and nowadays South America for the most part has swung leftward and HATES the US. What is this guy thinking?


Monroe Doctrine.

----------


## bronxboy10

> How the HELL does MITT know what's going on? He hasn't even been Governor of MA in ages...


Dude I live in Massachusetts and my dad has worked as an admin for the state of Massachusetts for over 30 years. Willard was out of the state more than he was in the state during his term as gov of Massachusetts.

----------


## Wesker1982

online polls?

----------


## wgadget

Buh-BYE, all you TROLLS.

It's been fun.

----------


## WD-NY

$#@! - could Huntsman possible get a bump from this debate??!

That last answer was what Ron should've said

----------


## PursuePeace

> Low blow by Mitt Romney to Ron Paul at the end.


What happened? My livestream cut out right after Ron made his last statment.

----------


## green73

tube?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

that woman (bachmann) is hysterical.  someone lock her in the attic until a doctor can give her a full hysterectomy to get rid of those pesky hormones that are shutting down her brain's ability to think rationally.

fear fear fear.  that's all she knows.

----------


## parocks

> Huntsman in some ways is worse than a neocon. Be careful of him.


agree

----------


## Tunink

Ron Paul $#@!ing dominated tonight! I AM ENERGIZED!

----------


## phill4paul

Better than any before. Engineered. Still I can't hate it.

  Dr. Paul, Ron, was exeptional.

----------


## The Freethinker

I now dislike Romney more than Perry. Perry is a Bush-type country boy. Romney is a slick, clever politician who knows how to look the part and how to talk to please the crowd... but he's devious.

----------


## wgadget

> $#@! - could Huntsman possible get a bump from this debate??!
> 
> That last answer was what Ron should've said


But it's a NATIONAL SECURITY debate, remember?

----------


## AuH20

If Ron was a better speaker and 40 years younger, he'd be leading this pack. But he's getting better with his presentation as we creep towards the primaries.

----------


## bluesc

> $#@! - could Huntsman possible get a bump from this debate??!
> 
> That last answer was what Ron should've said


Maybe Ron will.

----------


## RipperNT

Tube Highlights!!!!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Bull$#@!... Ron is too weak for debates... never junping in on all these issues...

----------


## pauliticalfan

> LarrySabato Larry Sabato 
> PROF'S FINAL GRADES: Newt & Paul B+, Mitt & Hunts B, Bach B-, Perry & Santorum C, Cain D. Based on performance not positions.


We had a good night.

----------


## anaconda

Gergen is New World Order and now he's commenting on the debate.

----------


## Corto_Maltese

dont you guys think ron paul studdred a little to much today. seemed insecure in his voice.

----------


## Johncjackson

> I love how both the think tanks asking questions are pure neocon.


Yep. "American Security", apparently is by default a question for only neoconservative "solutions."

----------


## bluesc

> Bull$#@!... Ron is too weak for debates... never junping in on all these issues...


Just leave.

----------


## The Freethinker

> What happened? My livestream cut out right after Ron made his last statment.


He said to Paul that we WERE attacked (9/11) but it's funny how neither Iran nor Iraq nor Syria nor Lybia attacked us.... he just ties it all in to play into the fears of the ignorant masses who can't distinguish one of these countries from the others.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Media is taking down Gingrich. LOL

----------


## bluesc

> dont you guys think ron paul studdred a little to much today. seemed insecure in his voice.


Towards the end, yeah.

----------


## bunklocoempire

aftermath:  Like audio has anything to do with a rehearsed answer

----------


## WD-NY

is there a live stream for CNN? They just cut the feed

----------


## devil21

> If Ron was a better speaker and 40 years younger, he'd be leading this pack. But he's getting better with his presentation as we creep towards the primaries.


That's what matters.  He needs to peak at the right time, unlike the rest of them that have their moments in the sun then fade back after they open their mouths.  Ron is handling this just fine.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

OMG!!! "Ron Paul did surprisingly well"

----------


## hammy

Oh my god. The msm just said Ron Paul did "well."

----------


## pauliticalfan

*CNN just said Ron Paul had a good night.*

----------


## AuH20

> Gergen is New World Order and now he's commenting on the debate.


David 'I've been a frequent visitor to Bohemian Grove' Gergen LOL

----------


## SchleckBros

"Ron Paul did suprisingly well" CNN analyst

----------


## PursuePeace

thanks Freekthinker.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Oh poop - here comes newt

----------


## coffeewithchess

> He's not going to win over the hardcore neocons. This debate is being conducted by failures of the Bush administration and other necons. But the AUDIENCE includes a lot of more reasonable people, including at least some who do not profit from the military industrial complex. Many of them will understand. Hell, even the necons understand- they understand too well.


I'm sorry, but no.  RP could simply have talking points, and stop with his truths.  For crying out loud, do we RP people never talk with people that watch Fox News and the other networks daily?  RP is shown as insane/crazy on national defense...WEAK, and his answers don't help that!  GET HIM SOME DANG TALKING POINTS!  I have been screaming this since the last go around, RP needs a speech coach, and they need to sit down with him for a week straight to help him with talking points.  Talking points that keep his message, but sound tough on defense.  This whole, "What would we do if China..." yea, wonderful great.  AINT working, we must win the REPUBLICAN nomination to continue...........

----------


## bunklocoempire

> is there a live stream for CNN? They just cut the feed


http://livestation.me/2011/cnn/

----------


## RipperNT

> *CNN just said Ron Paul had a good night.*


They acknowledged his existence!!!

----------


## anaconda

LOL commentator said "Ron Paul did _surprisingly well_ on a couple of questions."

----------


## pauliticalfan

> fivethirtyeight Nate Silver 
> Anyway, final grades: Gingrich A-, Huntsman A-, Romney B+, Paul B+, Bachmann B+, Santorum B, Perry B, Cain C


Again, this was a very good debate for us.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Don't forget, everypeoples - http://www.justin.tv/cnn_republican_...w/2114391504/6 for continuing coverage of CNN

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

She said it quickly though. Guess they hoped no one heard it.

----------


## Nate

"When a true genius appears in the world, you may know him by this sign, that the dunces are all in confederacy against him." ~Jonathan Swift

----------


## green73

Dana just gulped as she realized she had praised Paul. I think her career flashed before her eyes.

----------


## akalucas

good debate for Ron but why oh why did he not mention the military donations...*sigh*

----------


## gworrel

> OMG!!! "Ron Paul did surprisingly well"


That is a first. Normally he is never mentioned at all.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Looks like they're sharpening their skewers for Newt over amnesty.

----------


## SilentBull

Newt will go down after today and Ron will go up!

----------


## Rudeman

You know Ron Paul did well when they actually admit it on the after debate talk. Apparently Bachmann already attached Newt post-debate.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

what did newt just say about visa and master card?  what?

----------


## SchleckBros

"This was the Ron Paul debate" Brit Hume

----------


## freefromchains

> Just leave.


Agreed. This guy is a jackwagon. He has no clue what he is talking about. Ron was great tonight. He has had poor debates and debates where he doesn't get a chance to speak. He got a chance to speak tonight and he shined. Great answers on the Patriot Act, Drug War, and Israel for sure.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Bull$#@!... Ron is too weak for debates... never junping in on all these issues...


"Certainly the game is rigged. Don’t let that stop you; if you don’t bet, you can’t win. " - RAH

----------


## gworrel

> Dana just gulped as she realized she had praised Paul. I think her career flashed before her eyes.


Oops.

----------


## axlr

> "This was the Ron Paul debate" Brit Hume


WOAH! WHAT?!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Didn't see it...


You have to click for the live feed.  It's inside of that.

----------


## AlexG

> what did newt just say about visa and master card?  what?


Have them develop tamper proof documents and identification.

----------


## agorist ninja

CHECK DRUDGE!  NOW!

----------


## MsDoodahs

> "This was the Ron Paul debate" Brit Hume


Are you serious?  Hume said that?

wow.....

----------


## ItztehBean

> He has had poor debates and debates where he doesn't get a chance to speak.


Ron Paul never had weak debates. His presence already overkilled everyone in debates. MSM knows it.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> "This was the Ron Paul debate" Brit Hume


!!!! Really??!!

----------


## Feelgood

Polls? Anyone?

----------


## SchleckBros

> !!!! Really??!!


YES!!!!

----------


## The Magic Hoof

"*This was the ron paul debate but it should have focused more on Newt because paul has no chance of winning*" (paraphrasing)

----------


## freefromchains

There is no way Brit Hume said that. I have to see that. If so, WOW!!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And the first highlight is a clip of Ron Paul!!

----------


## Johncjackson

> Gergen is New World Order and now he's commenting on the debate.


He always sounds like he's gargling a bag of dicks, too.

----------


## Tunink

Nice headline on Drudge.

----------


## EBounding

Paul had an outstanding first hour.  Second hour was kind of "meh", but that was partly because they were lame questions.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

But of course they don't show Ron's rebuttal.

----------


## Badger Paul

If his biggest critics are saying he had a good night, why should we waste time arguing with them?

----------


## cindy25

LarrySabato Larry Sabato 
Most Rs don't like Ron Paul. I get it. But Paul deserves credit for guts & providing diversity in a too-agreeable bunch.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

Oh, I am worried about Dr. Paul invoking Paul Wolfowitz.  That is one dangerous opponent.

----------


## SchleckBros

> Nice headline on Drudge.


OMG is this fooooooo real!?!?!?!?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Just leave.


DON'T YOU FRICKIN' DARE!!  Hollywood is a very valuable member of these forums.

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Guys it was Bret being a douche again. He said it focused on Paul since he disagrees with his candidates so much and that they should have basically concentrated on Newt since Paul isn't going to be the nominee, like it's a waste of time. $#@! him.

----------


## The Freethinker

So tonight I learned that:

- Santorum would approve of racial profiling and religious profiling (wonder what'll happen if the TSA runs into a white American woman, blonde hair, blue eyes, wearing a Muslim head garb or an Arab-looking man wearing a Catholic priest's garb  )
- Gingrich would favor an amnesty
- Perry is REALLY clueless
- Bachmann should never have entered this race
- Romney is dangerous: regime change? covert action????

----------


## WD-NY

> "This was the Ron Paul debate" Brit Hume


No. Way. ^2

----------


## bluesc

> CHECK DRUDGE!  NOW!


AWESOME! Paul bump time!

----------


## hammy

GUYS THEY'RE SHOWING HIGHLIGHTS OF RON PAUL. HIGHLIGHTS. OF RON PAUL!!!!

----------


## bluesc

> DON'T YOU FRICKIN' DARE!!  Hollywood is a very valuable member of these forums.


After what he said, I couldn't give a $#@!.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> "This was the Ron Paul debate" Brit Hume


Tube or it didn't happen.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

need a tube of hume saying this was the ron paul debate'\

----------


## LibertyEagle

> So tonight I learned that:
> 
> - Santorum would approve of racial profiling and religious profiling (wonder what'll happen if the TSA runs into a white American woman, blonde hair, blue eyes, wearing a Muslim head garb or an Arab-looking man wearing a Catholic priest's garb  )
> - Gingrich would favor an amnesty
> - Perry is REALLY clueless
> - Bachmann should never have entered this race
> - Romney is dangerous: regime change? covert action????


I can't stand Romney, but I think Gingrich epitomizes the word, dangerous.  He scares the crap out of me.

----------


## akalucas

why does bachman get a  post debate interview?

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Is anyone reading what I said?

Bret basically said,

*"The debate focused on Paul in the first hour because he disagrees with most of his candidates. They should have concentrated on Newt because Paul isn't going to win"* (paraphrasing)

----------


## Lord Xar

Romney is gonna ask Ron Paul to be his VP in the future. Repubs can't win without the Ron Paul base and he will bring in alot of independents/dems disenfranchised with Obama.

This is my opinion, and I am sticking to it.

----------


## pauliticalfan

*Amazing Ron Paul highlights on CNN.*

This is getting interesting.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> After what he said, I couldn't give a $#@!.


He has a right to his own opinion.

----------


## anaconda

> why does bachman get a  post debate interview?


Her lipstick is still smeared like the Joker.

----------


## The Freethinker

> why does bachman get a  post debate interview?


Cuz she's a woman and she's prettier than the rest, and I'm not being sarcastic.

----------


## JTforRP

Is this real life?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I wish i was recording CNN's post debate interview.  anchor made fun of bachmann when she stammered like a retard

----------


## hammy

> Is this real life?


It doesn't feel like it.

----------


## pauliticalfan



----------


## Badger Paul

RP certainly was Daniel in the lions den surrounded by neocons and others retreads of Conservative INC.

----------


## tropicangela

Are they trashing RP in the highlights?

----------


## green73

> Nice headline on Drudge.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> Cuz she's a woman and she's prettier than the rest, and I'm not being sarcastic.


I don't find her attractive at all.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Woah, wait a minute, was Bachmann talking about Newt and the Dream Act?  If so, conservatives aren't going to like that.  

I sure wish we could get a web page up about Newt.

----------


## anaconda

> Are they trashing RP in the highlights?


I thought the highlights were a plus for Ron.

----------


## redmod79

Too much plastic.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Did Bachmann just say she has identified more supporters than Huckabee had when he won...?

----------


## bluesc

> He has a right to his own opinion.


So do I. I think he should leave.

----------


## SilentBull

> 


WTF!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> It doesn't feel like it.


does it ever anymore?

----------


## Marky

The other candidates are going to such extremes trying to out neocon each other…I’m waiting for one to just call for an all out military dictatorship.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> 


Omg omg omg

----------


## devil21

> Romney is gonna ask Ron Paul to be his VP in the future. Repubs can't win without the Ron Paul base and he will bring in alot of independents/dems disenfranchised with Obama.
> 
> This is my opinion, and I am sticking to it.


Won't happen.  No one will ever ask RP to be their VP.  They're too terrified of Paul supporters to put Paul in the 2nd-in-line spot.

----------


## freefromchains

Drudge with some props, linking to the Iowa State poll that looks good for us. Better than linking to Rasmussen's :/

----------


## bluesc

Ron is being pumped up. To be shot back down?

----------


## The Freethinker

> I don't find her attractive at all.


I'd rather look at her that at Santorum, Gingrich, Cain, Perry, or Romney. Frankly I see her as a more verbose and less clumsy version of Sarah Palin.

----------


## SilentBull

Bachmann just said she's identified already more voters than Huckabee had when he won Iowa.

----------


## Johncjackson

> what did newt just say about visa and master card?  what?


I know in past debates he said they should run the Real ID program.

----------


## low preference guy

> He has a right to his own opinion.


And bluesc has a right to not give a $#@!.

----------


## AuH20

I hate when the media almost exclusively refers to Ron's campaign as some fringe 'libertarian' experiment. He needs to take back who he is and stop letting them frame him as they desire.

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

> Ron is being pumped up. To be shot back down?


If we do OUR jobs right, they won't be able to knock him down.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I know in past debates he said they should run the Real ID program.


Oh, Jesus Christ - are you kidding?  Good God

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

I think Newt finally stepped on his d$ick in a debate. Immigration. This will hurt Newt.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

just in



> Drudge_Report   Drudge Report          
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAUL'S TIME TO RISE?* http://drudge.tw/seJUco
> 
> 
> 
>  4 minutes ago

----------


## LibertyEagle

I think Paul killed on the first questions; not so much on the last half.  But, overall, a pretty decent debate.

----------


## lx43

I get so nervous during these debates; almost like its me being up there.  lol

----------


## Feelgood

> Ron is being pumped up. To be shot back down?


Wont matter. If he gets the bump, he is not going to flame out like the rest. Its a one way ticket to the White House.

----------


## The Freethinker

> The other candidates are going to such extremes trying to out neocon each otherIm waiting for one to just call for an all out military dictatorship.


Romney just outneoconned George W. Bush with that regime change/covert action comment. It goes to show that this man is yet another Washington puppet. Slick, rich, pompous, and religious (a Mormon). But he's as liberal as they come - and he's unafraid to sacrifice US soldiers' lives for reasons that have nothing to do w/ improving our country's defense.

The more I watch these debates, the more certain I become that I have made the right choice in supporting Ron Paul all along (since the last election, I might add).

----------


## zadoc

I think this was the best debate so far this year. RP2012

POLL: Who won the 11/22/2011 CNN Republican National Security Debate?
Vote: http://www.wepolls.com/p/5361200

----------


## redmod79

Paul did good besides McVeigh comment.

----------


## JTforRP

They're playing up the Ron/Newt moment with a pro-Newt spin. Making Ron look dumb as possible.

----------


## pauliticalfan

John King airing Ron Paul segment.

Wow, this Patriot Act debate is getting major air time.

----------


## kill the banks

interesting to see how people take this ... the big alternative is building vs war is a racket candidates

----------


## pauliticalfan

David Gergen, ugh.

----------


## WD-NY

> Ron is being pumped up. To be shot back down?


Ding ding.. we have a winner.

The media needs cover to launch their nuclear blitzkrieg they've been planning for Paul. 

Can't launch a blitzkrieg against a guy who "can't win" or "doesn't have a shot". Americans don't like bullies (unless it's us and the people getting bullied = foreign).

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ari Flescher, ugh.

----------


## Roy Bleckert

As 100 $ bill Ben Franklin & ( Ron Paul ) sez Those who trade Liberty for Security deserve niether !

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

8-10% group that follows Ron Paul.

----------


## AuH20

There is Gergen with the libertarian classification again. Alot of RP supporters aren't libertarian you perv!

----------


## LibertyEagle

The talking heads are pitching war and minimizing Ron Paul's support, in the post-debate discussion.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Ari, you ass. Maybe we should arrest everyone in the country now, that way they are ALL safe...

----------


## SchleckBros

CNN is really doing damage control. They're REALLY REALLY REALLY trying to marginalize Ron Paul. They know he won tonight. But throw the libertarian label around.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Tube or it didn't happen.


Don't have a tube with me, but I heard it happen.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Dark haired chick, yes (kinda).

----------


## green73

That's twice they've used Newt's response to Paul without Paul's follow-up. And now the evil Gergen and co. are backing Newt.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

That cute girl trying to prop up Ron again.

----------


## SilentBull

WOW they must be really scared right now!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

I just can;t believe that this debate was as neocon-ish as back in 2007. Have we learned nothing?

----------


## pauliticalfan

More Ron Paul on CNN.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

$#@! Ari Flescher.  Oh yeah Ron's just some kooky crazy guy with a "8-9% following and the "debate" on the PATRIOT Act has been "settled."  $#@! that guy.

----------


## ZanZibar

> "This was the Ron Paul debate" Brit Hume


can we PLEASE get a video of this?!?!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The talking heads are pitching war and minimizing Ron Paul's support, in the post-debate discussion.


 Do most people pay attention to that?  In my experience, it's common for people to turn it off after the debate.

----------


## green73

> Paul did good besides McVeigh comment.


Why? Newt was saying that society should forever be punished for the act of one man.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> I think this was the best debate so far this year. RP2012
> 
> POLL: Who won the 11/22/2011 CNN Republican National Security Debate?
> Vote: httX://www.wepolls.com/p/5361200


Ron Paul 774 votes 94%  !!!

----------


## AlexG

I love how it's Paul vs the establishment

----------


## AuH20

> I just can;t believe that this debate was as neocon-ish as back in 2007. Have we learned nothing?


Do you realize who was sponsoring it? AEI is Neocon central.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Can someone post a list with links to online polls - thank you!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Man, listening to the replay, in the first half, Ron spoke very clearly.  He absolutely pwned the first half.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Wow CNN post-debate is cutting parts of Ron Paul's speech to make their point, they talk about McVeigh but then leave out Ron saying he wasn't a muslim.

----------


## Johnny Appleseed

Seemed like the entire debate was a set up.

----------


## Johncjackson

> He has a right to his own opinion.


This. There is a lot of disagreement among Ron Paul supporters on tactics and even issues, but we're on the same team. Sure, there are some trolls here, but also legit differences among hardcore RP supporters.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Donna Brazille agrees with Ron Paul...

----------


## SchleckBros

OMG the CNN analyst Donna Brazil just said she agreed with Ron Paul

HELL HAS FROZEN OVER

----------


## LibertyEagle

LOL. Donna Brazile agrees with Ron Paul.

----------


## redmod79

> Why? Newt was saying that society should forever be punished for the act of one man.


It was a bad example since he succeeded as Newt pointed out.  It gives msm some cannon fodder as they've already been doing.  I still agree with Paul, though.

----------


## kill the banks

lady in red likes Ron

----------


## gworrel

By labeling Ron a "libertarian," they marginalize him.  Everyone who does not see themselves as a libertarian will think Ron is not their man. Bastards.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> Donna Brazille agrees with Ron Paul...


I just threw up in my mouth a bit.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Just got home from a town council meeting in Garner on an ordinance to ban concealed carry from playgrounds, athletic fields, and facilities.  Missed the debate.  For what it's worth, Ron Paul vs Romney on the PATRIOT Act was the centerpiece of news breaks during Michael Savage.  Then they later came on and said Huntsman agrees with Paul.  I thought is was quite positive.

----------


## The Freethinker

> Seemed like the entire debate was a set up.


Agreed. As the other poster wrote, AEI is the headquarters of neoconservatism. They threw hard questions at him. The other candidates expectably genuflected at the altar of Isra3l and tried to sound as aggressive and pro-Isra3l as possible. Paul as always, and as predicted, stood his ground and refused yet again to follow the mainstream. This is yet another reason why CNN is trying to make him look foolish with its chopping up of highlights from tonight's debate.

----------


## rprprs

> Man, listening to the replay, in the first half, Ron spoke very clearly.  He absolutely pwned the first half.


LE, you should be listening to the current spin.  Lot's of Paul stuff going on.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

The twittervese is excited that Donna agrees with Ron Paul.

----------


## AuH20

> By labeling Ron a "libertarian," they marginalize him.  Everyone who does not see themselves as a libertarian will think Ron is not their man. Bastards.


That's the idea. In the context of the MSM echo chamber, libertarian is a slur as far as I'm concerned. Notice that Rand turned the tables on the deceitful strategy during his election.

----------


## Mckarnin

After the mod mentioned the twitter universe liking her liking Ron I think she said more quietly, "I agree with him on a lot".

----------


## MJU1983

> Just got home from a town council meeting in Garner on an ordinance to ban concealed carry from playgrounds, athletic fields, and facilities.  Missed the debate.  For what it's worth, Ron Paul vs Romney on the PATRIOT Act was the centerpiece of news breaks during Michael Savage.  Then they later came on and said Huntsman agrees with Paul.  I thought is was quite positive.


I missed it too but CNN is replaying it in 35 mins.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Wow CNN post-debate is cutting parts of Ron Paul's speech to make their point, they talk about McVeigh but then leave out Ron saying he wasn't a muslim.


Yup and we know which part they will be showing over and over and over again, ad nauseum.

----------


## akalucas

that was a good segment which made Paul look like he was reasonable.  good stuff

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Ari Fleischer is insane.

Ari Zombie Fleischer:

patriot act = gooooooooood 

racially profiling = baaaaaaad

----------


## foxtrotterz

Drudge headline: Paul's time to rise?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> LE, you should be listening to the current spin.  Lot's of Paul stuff going on.


I've had it on.

----------


## cindy25

Donna Brazille: I agree with Ron Paul

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Why doesn't he say he leads in military donations?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> LOL. Donna Brazile agrees with Ron Paul.


Taking bets on which talk show host mentions this first tomorrow. If Levin (at least) doesn't take advantage of this I'll be surprised.

----------


## Johncjackson

> Paul did good besides McVeigh comment.


In perception, I guess. But he was still right. The government can never provide 100% "security" and we humans can never eliminate all risk from life. If we take the neocon positions/principles to their ends, we would have, as Ron put it, cops in every home preventing domestic violence. So if we can prevent domestic violence/child abuse by stationing a cop in every home? The government needs to do the best it can within its restrictions.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> By labeling Ron a "libertarian," they marginalize him.  Everyone who does not see themselves as a libertarian will think Ron is not their man. Bastards.


Meh.  Hannity calls himself "libertarian" sometimes.  It's not necessarily a bad thing.  Just depends on the audience.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I missed it too but CNN is replaying it in 35 mins.


I don't get cable, or TV of any kind.  I'll have to wait for a Tube.

----------


## LibertyEagle

What?  Only Newt gets a post-debate interview?

----------


## JohnGalt1225

I hate their selective editing where they don't show Ron's rebuttal to Newt and if you didn't watch the debate you'd be left feeling like Newt owned Ron on that point.

----------


## Johncjackson

> OMG the CNN analyst Donna Brazil just said she agreed with Ron Paul
> 
> HELL HAS FROZEN OVER


This has happened before on civil liberties/war. She's not Ari Fleischer.

----------


## KingNothing

> Did Romney just say we need to use covert action to force a regime change? 
> 
> This is what Alex Jones has been talking about for years



Is it even "covert" if you campaign on it and get elected?

----------


## redmod79

I agree, but it was not a good example for opposition to the patriot act.

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

> By labeling Ron a "libertarian," they marginalize him.  Everyone who does not see themselves as a libertarian will think Ron is not their man. Bastards.


The pundits are under the impression that 'libertarian' is some kind of dirty word to informed voters.

It won't be long before that tactic backfires.

----------


## lx43

> Ari Fleischer is insane.
> 
> Ari Zombie Fleischer:
> 
> patriot act = gooooooooood 
> 
> racially profiling = baaaaaaad


Remember he was a puppet in the GW Bush administration.

----------


## MJU1983

> I don't get cable, or TV of any kind.  I'll have to wait for a Tube.


Good for you!

----------


## AlexG

> I don't get cable, or TV of any kind.  I'll have to wait for a Tube.


Here's a live stream:
http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## rprprs

> What?  Only Newt gets a post-debate interview?


had bachmann on too

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Ari Fleischer is insane.
> 
> Ari Zombie Fleischer:
> 
> patriot act = gooooooooood 
> 
> racially profiling = baaaaaaad


Ya that man is a mess. But Ari Gold is pretty funny, politics aside.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> that was a good segment which made Paul look like he was reasonable.  good stuff


Newt's comeback was pretty good too.

----------


## KingNothing

> we must be making headway, Morris really upset tonight
> 
> DickMorrisTweet Dick Morris 
> #cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop Moral equalency between US and Syria and Iran. Ron Paul is a nut



Yeah, and Morris frequents prostitutes.  Who is he to criticize anyone else?  He's freaking repugnant.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I don't get cable, or TV of any kind.  I'll have to wait for a Tube.


http://www.justin.tv/cnn_republican_debate/popout

----------


## Johncjackson

> Meh.  Hannity calls himself "libertarian" sometimes.  It's not necessarily a bad thing.  Just depends on the audience.


Yeah. Most of these guys worship Reagan and he said something like "libertarianism is the heart of conservatism." Small "l" libertarianism has always existed as something within the Republican Party, and it's certainly no "less Republican" than neo-conservatism. Most libertarians aren't in the Libertarian Party.

----------


## WD-NY

> Man, listening to the replay, in the first half, Ron spoke very clearly.  He absolutely pwned the first half.


it's amazing how much it matters the way in which Ron communicates one of his ideas - he's said the bits about the patriot act, not sacrificing liberty for safety and his other homerun answers 1000 times before, but tonight he said them just a little bit differently... with an intense amount of force, certainty and clarity... and incredibly, people beyond our current crop of supporters appear to be responding positively 

Ron earned it tonight - I hope he's very proud of his performance.

----------


## gjdavis60

Somebody has to have the courage to say that living in a free society has risks, but these pale in comparison to the threat of a government that is given the power to ignore our rights.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Here's a live stream:
> http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/


Thanks!  I may check the replay or maybe I'll still wait for a tube.  I will likely be fielding emails behind my appearance in Garner tonight.

----------


## Tina

> Ron is being pumped up. To be shot back down?


I think they don't want to look like the fools they are when he wins Iowa.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

another


> PJCrowley   Philip J. Crowley                                                   
> 
> 
> 
>             Final call on #*CNNdebate*: #*RonPaul* displayed common sense; #*NewtGingrich* and #*JonHuntsman* gravitas; and #*MittRomney* played not to lose.
> 
> 11 minutes ago *Favorite* *Retweet* *Reply*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

missed this until just now (CNN post debate)

bachmann:  pakistan is too nuclear to fail.

DRINK!!

----------


## Johncjackson

> Yup and we know which part they will be showing over and over and over again, ad nauseum.


At least they are showing his response to Mitt Romney when he tells Mitt they aren't cutting anything. They could've easily cut that one to only show Mitt saying they were cutting $ 1 trillion from the military to pay for Obamacare.

----------


## lx43

> Somebody has to have the courage to say that living in a free society has risks, but these pale in comparison to the threat of a government that is given the power to ignore our rights.


This!

----------


## BattleFlag1776

> I think they don't want to look like the fools they are when he wins Iowa.


You got it!  The genie’s out of the bottle now and they know it!

----------


## AGRP

Ron really commanded things.  Someone needs to tell him to butt in every time someone mentions his name/attacks him during the debate and not to rely on the moderator because they will not usher him into a rebuttal.

----------


## axlr

Facebook AEI Poll:
h ttp://www.facebook.com/questions/10150413742938958/

----------


## Chieppa1

So no one thinks this "push" is the media saying: "Hey Ron Paul is REALLY making a case! Oh wait, what are these newsletters?...."

----------


## redmod79

Perry has most conservative positions?  Brain hurts.

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

holy crap ari fleischer

----------


## Ranger29860

> Perry has most conservative positions?  Brain hurts.


I think i need to go to a hospital

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

http://www.shadow-net.info/channels/usa/fox-news.html

----------


## KingNothing

> why does bachman get a  post debate interview?


They say that the only candidates who hang around for those interviews and really seek them out are the ones who want to clarify a response.  Notice that Newton made sure to restate one of his positions to make it palatable to conservatives.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Cain on Fox spouting absurdities...finally, finished.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I hate these post-debate media whingdings, telling people what they should think about what they just heard.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Cain on Fox spouting absurdities...finally, finished.


What did he say???

----------


## cucucachu0000

any word on a tube?

----------


## KingNothing

> I get so nervous during these debates; almost like its me being up there.  lol


That's an important thing to remember.  A lot of people, especially Paul supporters, identify so strongly with a candidate that they personalize him.  When you're talking to those who support other candidates, realize that if you bash the candidate, they might take it as an attack on themselves.

----------


## Jingles

> any word on a tube?


http://www.youtube.com/user/MOXNEWSd0tC0M Moxy generally always has us covered on that end.

----------


## redmod79

Romney correct on military cuts?  BS.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> missed this until just now (CNN post debate)
> 
> bachmann:  pakistan is too nuclear to fail.
> 
> DRINK!!


Did and feel better now. Seems she and Perry are fightin for who ruins their career first.

----------


## green73



----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Man. Ron was Ron, and was absolutely epic. Man of peace indeed.

----------


## axlr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUC18CgBxFY

Definitely my favorite part of the whole debate...

----------


## ronpaulprez

build me up , to break me down , and build me up again

----------


## Bruno

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUC18CgBxFY
> 
> Definitely my favorite part of the whole debate...


Nice clip, classic Ron there!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> 


Did we really get that much face time and rebuttals? I feel like I might be lucid dreaming...

----------


## Slutter McGee

> DON'T YOU FRICKIN' DARE!!  Hollywood is a very valuable member of these forums.


Hollywood is a jackass who personally insults me because I offer a different opinion than some. Hollywood was acting like a jackass all through this thread. I do believe Hollywood called me a dip$#@! not too long ago. If I get a temp ban for saying that then so be it.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## The Freethinker

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUC18CgBxFY
> 
> Definitely my favorite part of the whole debate...


Love how Romney rolls his eyes in disgust. This reinforces my belief that Perry, while clumsy, is not nearly as devious and dangerous as Romney is. Romney has that slick thing about him that Perry just lacks.

----------


## axlr

Another Online Poll:

h ttp://yourpoliticalnewsgroup.com/wp_ypng/

----------


## thehungarian

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUC18CgBxFY
> 
> Definitely my favorite part of the whole debate...


Wow. Romney's reaction is hilarious.

----------


## bluesc

> Did we really get that much face time and rebuttals? I feel like I might be lucid dreaming...


The debate was pretty fair. There was a count of questions, and they were spread pretty fairly. They skipped him on about 5 rebuttals, but oh well, I'll take it.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> What did he say???


I'm sorry, I can't translate from Cain's native tounge, Stupid.  It was a stuttering, stammering extravaganza of monumental fail.

He ducked questions he couldn't answer, just as he did in the debate.  Stick a fork in him.

----------


## Razmear

> 


Just getting home and watching the rebroadcast. 15:27 gives me hope I won't be pissed off at the end of this one. 

eb

----------


## Edu

Why is no one talking about how right after Donna Brazille said she agrees with Ron Paul, they took her off the show?

If someone has a tube of that it would be fun to show how easy it is to lose your cushy media job if you side with Paul.

And proof that they are EXTREMELY biased. Enough to sack on of their own right in front of everyone!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Wow. Romney's reaction is hilarious.


look how pissed Ron looks around the 1:14s mark

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Why is no one talking about how right after Donna Brazille said she agrees with Ron Paul, they took her off the show?
> 
> If someone has a tube of that it would be fun to show how easy it is to lose your cushy media job if you side with Paul.
> 
> And proof that they are EXTREMELY biased. Enough to sack on of their own right in front of everyone!


I saw this live.

----------


## The Freethinker

> Why is no one talking about how right after Donna Brazille said she agrees with Ron Paul, they took her off the show?
> 
> If someone has a tube of that it would be fun to show how easy it is to lose your cushy media job if you side with Paul.
> 
> And proof that they are EXTREMELY biased. Enough to sack on of their own right in front of everyone!


If anyone has a video of it: watch how the camera zooms out to show the entire panel. There was a woman wearing black, next to Erin Burnett. This woman made a facial expression as if to say, "you agree with Ron Paul? Are you nuts?"

----------


## pauliticalfan

MSNBC talking about Romney vs. Paul right now.

----------


## parocks

> Love how Romney rolls his eyes in disgust. This reinforces my belief that Perry, while clumsy, is not nearly as devious and dangerous as Romney is. Romney has that slick thing about him that Perry just lacks.


Perry takes orders from bad guys.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> MSNBC talking about Romney vs. Paul right now.


What did they say? I'm rewatching the debate

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Perry takes orders from Bilderbergers.  They are much, much worse than bad guys, even more so than Oddjob the Bond Villain

----------


## axlr

> MSNBC talking about Romney vs. Paul right now.


I'm just gonna guess it is my tv/cable, but all I'm seeing at the moment on MSNBC is a black screen. (Although I can hear the audio)

This, along with the debate intro, are giving a whole new meaning to blackout.

EDIT: BTW, here's another poll...scroll down the page just a tad, you'll see it.

ht tp://www.nationalreview.com/

----------


## PatriotOne

> Won't happen.  No one will ever ask RP to be their VP.  They're too terrified of Paul supporters to put Paul in the 2nd-in-line spot.


It would probably be the only time in history where the president insisted the VP fly on Airforce 1 WITH him for his own safety ,

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Hahaha, saw a picture of Ron's granddaughter, who looks like just like him. Awesome!

----------


## Tumn1s

Poll at hxxp://www.nationalreview.com/

Scroll down a few lines.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

toobz?

----------


## KingNothing

> If anyone has a video of it: watch how the camera zooms out to show the entire panel. There was a woman wearing black, next to Erin Burnett. This woman made a facial expression as if to say, "you agree with Ron Paul? Are you nuts?"


It's because Donna is a hardcore lefty.  She's an ardent Obama supporter.  It is surprising to many to hear that she supports Paul on "many" issues.

----------


## jason43

I like how Romney admitted that Obamacare wasnt the smart way to drive us into bankruptcy, then said militarism is the way he would do it. #fail

----------


## 1836er

> It's because Donna is a hardcore lefty.  She's an ardent Obama supporter.  It is surprising to many to hear that she supports Paul on "many" issues.


That's why, given that we're trying to win the Republican nomination for Ron Paul, we don't really want Donna "endorsing" Ron by saying that she agrees with him (even though she's right on the things she agrees with Ron on).

----------


## parocks

> Perry takes orders from Bilderbergers.  They are much, much worse than bad guys, even more so than Oddjob the Bond Villain


right Istanbul 2007.

Which makes Perry worse than Romney.

----------


## Revolution9

> yup I got it too and saw the CNN logo so its not a broadcasting or streaming issue, its a technical issue on their part.


Thunderstorm in downtown Atlanta. Just got back from there. Knocked out satellite dish reception for all channels.

Rev 9

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Romney is CFR, which makes him equally bad.

----------


## KingNothing

> That's why, given that we're trying to win the Republican nomination for Ron Paul, we don't really want Donna "endorsing" Ron by saying that she agrees with him (even though she's right on the things she agrees with Ron on).


Eh.  No one on the right pays attention to that.  What matters is getting a narrative together that Ron is right and gaining popularity.  Judging from twitter, that is happening.

----------


## parocks

> Romney is CFR, which makes him equally bad.



Bilderberg is worse than CFR.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Eh.  No one on the right pays attention to that.  What matters is getting a narrative together that Ron is right and gaining popularity.  Judging from twitter, that is happening.


Ron Paul is right, gaining popularity, and he's the only Republican Candidate who can take votes from Obama.

----------


## anaconda

> Bachmann just said she's identified already more voters than Huckabee had when he won Iowa.


The ones she "identified" will be voting for Paul.

----------


## anaconda

> Addington.  Neocon.  Bad man


Thanks for stopping by tonight, Larry. Honor to have you, sir.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> toobz?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Nov.-22-2011)

----------


## robmpreston

Been watching Twitter. Amazed at how many black people are into Paul. Really think he made a strong impression across lines tonight.

----------


## sunghoko

Watching the replay again. His answer on the war on drugs was so brilliantly executed.

----------


## anaconda

> holy crap ari fleischer


I feel ill.

----------


## scottditzen

People, we're barely losing to HERMAN CAIN.




> Another Online Poll:
> 
> h ttp://yourpoliticalnewsgroup.com/wp_ypng/

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

Troop levels, Iran prompt GOP sparring in CNN National Security Debate

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/11/22/po...html?hpt=hp_t3

----------


## ZanZibar

> Wow. Romney's reaction is hilarious.


I can't stop watching it over and over again!

----------


## cindy25

a disgusted Brit Hume (on Greta) called it the Ron Paul debate

----------


## Fermli

anyone have the debate time breakdown by candidate ?

----------


## flaversaver

> People, we're barely losing to HERMAN CAIN.


Voted.

----------


## jkob

Watched with my 85 year old grandmother, she really liked Ron's answers on profiling, the drug war, and minding our own business. I don't think she believes Ron can win yet but I think she'll start believing after we win Iowa.

----------


## affa

> RP has not prepared for tonight, it's been a disaster........................................


a disaster of awesomeness?

seriously. some of you are just ridiculous. he rocked tonight!

----------


## robmpreston

I don't think Paul was nearly as sharp tonight but his answers were good and people are definitely responding well to them... so overall a win.

----------


## bluesc

> Watched with my 85 year old grandmother, she really liked Ron's answers on profiling, the drug war, and minding our own business. I don't think she believes Ron can win yet but I think she'll start believing after we win Iowa.


Absolutely  That's the plan. I'm hoping crossover turnout is much bigger than expected to push for the win.

----------


## Shane Harris

we are winning.  i didnt watch the debate. but my friend who was in the navy on a sub for 5 years who doesnt pay much attention to politics but is def conservative told me he watched it and he said rp has his vote, and that he was dead on and everyone else sounded like idiots. major morale boost for me knowing that the best person at spreading support for ron paul  is RON PAUL. and hearing someone say what he said is like music to my jaded ears

----------


## Fredom101

The crowd roaring with applause after Newt's comments on terrorism reminded me of a bunch of jackals. Seriously disgusting.

----------


## The Freethinker

> The crowd roaring with applause after Newt's comments on terrorism reminded me of a bunch of jackals. Seriously disgusting.


Consider the locale and the audience: neocon central.

----------


## IterTemporis

> I don't think Paul was nearly as sharp tonight but his answers were good and people are definitely responding well to them... so overall a win.


His facial expressions were A+ this debate. Especially when Santorum said 'We are fighting a war on radical islam."

----------


## axlr

> EDIT: BTW, here's another poll...scroll down the page just a tad, you'll see it.
> 
> ht tp://www.nationalreview.com/


Oh by the way, Dr. Paul was blacked out of this poll.

----------

